# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ishte meteor apo diçka tjetër ajo që shpërtheu në Tunguska?

## Darius

Shperthimi ne Tunguska mund te quhet si i pari i nje fuqie te ngjashme me disa bomba berthamore dhe qe edhe sot e kesaj dite vazhdon te mbetet i paqarte, te pakten deri disa jave me pare mbas zbulimit qe disa shkenctare rus kane bere. Por cfare ndodhi ne vitet e para te shekullit te 20? Cfare e shkaktoi ate shperthim dhe cilat mund te kishin qene pasojat nese do kishte ndodhur ne nje zone te populluar?
30 Qershor, 1908. Ora 07.14 am, nje trup i madh ne ngjyre te zbehte blu shperthen rreth 5 km mbi siperfaqen e Lugines se Tunguskas, Siberi. Shperthimi ishte i nje force te atille qe 70 km me tej, banoret e qytetit Vanavara u perplasen ne toke. Nje nga deshmitaret e ngjarjes fermeri Sergei Semenov kujton:
*"Isha i ulur ne oborrin e shtepise qe ndodhet afer stacionit te trenit duke ngrene buke dhe duke pare ne drejtim te veriut kur papritur qielli sikur u nda ne dy pjese dhe siper mbi pyllin e larget komplet pjesa veriore e qiellit u duk sikur u mbulua me flake. Ne te njejtin moment ndjeva nje nxehtesi shume te madhe sikur bluza qe kisha veshur mori zjarr... degjova nje zhurme te llahtarshme dhe nje bum te fuqishem. Menjehere mbas zhurmes ndejva qe u spostova fuqishem per me shume se 5-6 metra dhe humba ndjenjat..*
Ne oren 07.18 lekundjet sizmike te shkaktuara nga shperthimi u rregjistruan 893 kilometra me larg nga qendra sizmike dhe meterologjike ne Irkutsk. 45 minuta me mbrapa i njejti stacion rregjistroi kalimin e vales se goditjes. Duke u perhapur me shpejtesi te madhe neper Europe vala e goditjes arrin ne Potsdam afer Berlinit ne oren 5.54 am sipas ores lokale. Vetem pak caste me pas vala u rregjistrua nga stacioni meterologjik ne South Kesington, Angli dhe nga nje numer i madh stacionesh te tjera ne te gjithe Angline. Nata e pare mbas shperthimit si dhe shume te tjera ne javet qe vijuan ishin kaq te ndritshme sa qe sipas deshmitareve te kohes mund te lexoje lehtesisht gazeten duke ndejtur jashte ne oborr ne mes te nates dhe cdo gje ishte e ndricuar per mrekulli.
Shperthimi i Tunguskas rrafshoi teresisht nje zone pyjore prej 2000 km katrore, si te thuash nje zone me permasa sa komplet Londra dhe rrethinat e saj.
Vetem mbas 22 vjetesh u be e mundur qe te vizitohej zona e shperthimit. NJe grup shkenctaresh dhe eksploratoresh te kryesuar nga Profesor Leonid Kulik i akademise se shkencave sovjetike ndermoren nje ekspedite studimore ne vitin 1930. Ndonese kishini kaluar 22 vjet gjurmet e shperthimit dhe pasojat e tij dukeshin te qarta dhe me gjithe permasen e tyre te frikshme. Grupi i shkenctareve studiuan zonen dhe hasen nje shkaterrim te papare. Komplet zonat pyjore ne afersi te vendit te shperthimit ishin rrafshuar, disa peme qe ndodheshin rreze kodrave i kishin shpetuar shkuljes por ishin djegur ne pjesen qe shikonte nga zona e shperthimit. Ne ate kohe u supozua per renien e nje meteori por nuk u be e mundur te lokalizohej vendi i sakte se ku kishte rene dhe as te gjehej vete meteori. Deri kohet e fundit mendohej se shperthimi ishte shkatuar nga nje trup meteorik me nje diameter prej 50 metrash dhe forca e shperthimit varionte nga 15 deri ne 30 megaton TNT. Pervec kesaj teorie pati edhe disa te tjera si ajo e ndonje minikomete ose asteroidi, sidomos e kometes pasi nuk u gjet dhe vete objekti qe shkaktoi shperthimin. Po ashtu pati edhe teori qe mund te kishte qene ndonje anije kozmike te ndonje qyteterimi  jashtetokesor qe shpertheu.
Me pas deshmite tregoje qe objekti kishte patur nje trajektore paksa te cuditshem. Perpara se te bine ai ishte pare ne Canada, Nova Scotia dhe me pas ne zonen e Yukatanit, North Territori, Alaske dhe mbasi kishte kaluar alasken aty kishte filluar te ndryshonte trajektoren e tij dhe mbas nje perpjekje per te shkuar me larte ne distance, shperthen. Nje levizje paksa e cuditshme per nje meteor apo asteroid apo komete. Mesa dihet, trupa te tille bien ne toke te terhequr nga graviteti i tokes dhe nuk i rrezistojne apo bejne manovra per te shmangur rrezimin.
Sidoqofte hipotezat per Tungusken kane qene te shumta. Madje pati dhe nga ata qe qe e lidhen shperthimin me ndonje nga eksperimentet e famshme te Nikola Teslas qe ne ate kohe po eksperimentonte nje lloj rrezeje te perqendruar qe ne nje distance te madhe mund te kthente ne pluhur cdo lloj objekti te cdo lloj madhesie.
Disa ekpsedita te kryera ne vitet 50 dhe 60 kishini arritur te gjenin disa sfera mikroskopike prej xhami. Analizat e bera ndaj tyre treguarn qe kishin nje permbajtje te larte nikeli dhe iridiumi.
Por zbulimi i fundit i bere vetem disa muaj me pare pothuajse rrezon hipotezat e meparshme dhe kerkon pergjigje te reja per shperthimin e Tunguskes. Nje ekspedite e kryesuar nga Yuri Lavbin arriti te gjeje dicka te cilen te gjithe e mendonin si fantazi. Ne konferencen per shtyp te bere ne Krasnoyarsk, Lavbin deklaroi se ekspedita e tij e organizuar nga Fondacioni Shteteror Siberian, perfundoi kerkimet ne zonen e shperthimit dhe analizoi faktet dhe objektet e zbuluara. *Deri me sot,* thote Lavbin *mendonim se ishte nje meteor ose asteroid. Tani jo me, jo mbas asaj qe gjetem. Ne zonen e shperthimit, disa centimetra nen dhe, mbuluar nga hiri dhe pluhuri gjetem nje kuti me disa pajisje dhe fragmente qe nuk i perkasin shkences sone. Origjina e tyre eshte aliene. Cdo gje, materiali, metalet konfigurimi ska asgje te perbashket me teknologjine ne toke. Mesa duket hipotezat per shperthimin e nje anije kozmike nderplantera duket se do dalin si te verteta. Ne do vazhdojme kerkimet dhe do eprpiqemi te deshifrojme kutine e gjetur dhe gjerat qe permbante me shpresen se do mund te mesojme dicka per teknologjine qe i ka krijuar dhe mbase, pse jo edhe dicka me shume...*

----------


## Darius

Ajo qe ka ngjallur dyshimin me te madh ne shperthimin e Tunguskas per mundesine e goditjes se nje meteori, ka qene mungesa e kraterit qe krijohet nga perplasja e trupit kozmik me token. Dhe duke patur parasysh amplituden e shperthimit qe i kalonte 15 megaton, prania e ketij krateri jo vetem qe duhej te ishte aty por edhe e permasave dhe thellesise te madhe. Por pikerisht kjo mungon cka te shtyn ne konkluzionin llogjik qe shperthimi i cfaredo lloji ka ndodhur mbi siperfaqen e tokes dhe jo ne vete token. 
Kjo ka qene mendimii pergjithshem mbi Tunguskan deri ne momentin kur Valery Uvarov i Akademise se Sigurise Kombetare Ruse vendosi te dilte publikisht me nje informacion shume te pazakonte ne lidhje me Shperthimin e Tunguskas si dhe disa mistereve qe rrethojne kete pjese te Siberise.

Ja se cfare thote ai ne nje interviste te bere nga britaniku Graham Birdsall i cili tashme nuk jeton me:


Graham Birdsall (*GB*): Kush eshte titulli juaj zyrtar?

Valery Uvarov (*VU*):  Jam kreu i Departamentit te Studimeve te Ufo-ve, Shkences dhe Teknologji, Akademia E Sigurise Kombetare me qender ne St Petersbur, Rusi.

GB: Kjo eshte nje agjensi zyrtare e qeverise Ruse?

VU: Padiskutim. Jap llogari vetem dy personave te cilet jane mbi mua dhe keta te dy pergjigjen vetem perpara nje personi, ai eshte Presidenti [Putini].

GB: Cfare eshte objekti i punes tuaj?

VU: Perpjekjet e kerkimeve tona jane te ndara ne dy pjese. Se i pari ne vazhdimisht analizojme te dhena qe vijne nga cdo ane e botes. Dhe me pas nxjerrim informacionin qe mendojme se eshte me interesanti nepermjet bazes se te dhenave qe eshte ose i kuq ose i verdhe. Kjo me pas ju jepet departamenteve te ndryshme ne te gjithe Rusine. Aspekti tjeter i studimit tone fokusohet ne ngritjen e pyetjes: A ekzistojne UFO-t? Sigurisht qe ne e dime qe ekzistojne por kush cfare eshte mbas tyre dhe kush eshte interesi i tyre? Kjo eshte ceshtja me e rendesishme per ne dhe ku fokusojme hetimin me kryesor.

GB: A ka kooperim aktiv midis NASA dhe zyrtareve te programit hapsinor rus ne nivel teknik, shkencor dhe mbase edhe ushtarak? A bashkepunoni apo keni lidhje me organizata te ngjashme pertej detit?

VU: Mund tju them me vertetesi qe vetem disa dite me pare isha ne Shtetet e Bashkuara ku pata nje takim me... le te themi boset e mi. Dhe ata me thane se jane shume te interesuar qe te kooperojne me organizata te tjera... le te themi miqte tane ne Perendim. Pra ajo qe mund te them eshte se ky mision i vecante eshte ne piken e tij te fillimit. Jam i ngarkuar me detyren e gjetjes se personave te duhur. Kur kjo gje te jete kryer dhe hapi tjeter te jete aktivizuar atehere ne mund te arrijme te hedhim hapa konkrete. 

GB: Perpara se te fillonim intervisten ju aluduat per disa zhvillime te rendesishme ne lidhje me shperthimin e Tunguskas ne vitin 1908. A mund te na thoni dicka me shume pse ju tani besoni se e dini se kush ishte shkaku i shperthimit?

VU: Nuk eshte shume ceshtje besimi; ne tani e dime se nga se u shkaktua. Ka qene nje meteor por nje meteor qe u shkaterrua nga... le te themi nje rrakete. Rraketa u gjenerua nga nje instalim material. Ne nuk e dime se kush e ka ndertuar por eshte ndertuar shume kohe me pare dhe ndodhet ne Siberi, disa qindra kilometra ne veri te Tunguskas. Mund tju them kete qe nga hetimi yne doli se ka ndodhur me shume se nje shperthim ne Tunguska. Me lejoni te ndaj dicka me ju. Hera e fundit qe ky instalim rrezoi nje meteor ka qene ne 24/25 Shtator te vitit te kaluar (2002). Amerikanet qe kane tre baza aty afer... edhe ata e vune re shperthimin.

GB: Me falni qe e them por kjo duket pak si fantastiko-shkencore.

VU:  Graham ti e di qe ne flasim per te verteten qe ndodhet pertej ketij subjekti, ne bejme keshtu vetem me ata qe kane nje ide per pergjegjesine qe shoqeron kete fenomen. Dhe ti e di qe ne po perballemi me nje teknologji qe eshte shume pertej aftesise sone per ta realizuar.

GB:  A mund te jeni me i qarte ne lidhje me vendnodhjen e ketij instalimi?

VU: Shiko vendin se ku ndodhi shperthimi ne Tunguska. Ne juglindje eshte i famshmi Liqeni Bajkal. Pertej tij, me ne veri eshte nje territor i shkrete nje zone prej 100 mije kilometrash. Veshtire se jeton ndonje njeri aty. Nuk ka fshatra apo qytete. Dhe aty ndodhet Instalimi...

GB:  A keni dijeni per disa histori qe qarkullojne ne lidhje me te ashtuquajturin “Planeti-X” ? Nese ndonje trup i ri qiellor ka hyre ne sistemin tone diellor atehere astronomet tane me siguri qe e kane dedektuar dhe kane dhene informacione per pranine e tij.

VU:  Nuk mund te pergjigjem per astronomet ne Perendim por astronomet e Akademise tone na kane thene se ska asgje per tu trembur. Kam degjuar nga njerez te ndryshem te flasin per kete trup qiellor qe ka nje orbite prej 3600 vjetesh gje qe eshte e ngjashme me orbiten e Tokes por permbas Diellit. Ne dime qe ky planet dhe instalimi ne Siberi jane shume te lidhur. Me lejo te them se ne besojme qe ky instali eshte duke mbajtur ate planet ne nje orbite stabile. Nese ai planet do te levizte, te ndryshonte orbite, i gjithe sistemi diellor do behej i paqendrueshem. Ne ne Akademi jemi te sigurt se ky planet eshte i banuar dhe se instalimi qe ndodhet ketu ne Toke eshte dizajnuar qe te mbroje ata dhe ne bashke. Jemi te sigurt se asgje e rrezikshme do ndodhi. Cdo gje eshte nen kontroll.
Studimet tona na kane treguar se Toka ka nje puls, nje frekuence te akorduar me finese qe efekton cdo gje, cdo gje te gjalle. Rreth 12,500 vjet me pare ky puls korrespondonte me 360 dite te vitit te studimit ne kalendarin e vjeter Egjyptian por atehere nje asteroid goditi Token. Ne besojme se orbita e Tokes u ndryshua ne menyre artificiale qe te kompesohej per kete goditje. Planeti yne u leviz me larg nga Dielli ne nje frekuence pulsuese prej 365 ditesh. Kjo na ka mesuar se ne kemi miq, miq te cilet ne menyre te heshtur kujdesen per ne. Ata nuk e lejuan ne ate kohe dhe as kane per te lejuar tani qe ndonje planet, komete apo asteroid te godasi dhe shkaterroje Token. Kjo gje per ne eshte shume e qarte. 
Ata qe duan te armatosin hapesiren... tju them te verteten, te gjithe ne qe jemi te perfshire ne kete projekt ndjejme nje dhimbje ne zemer. Ja ku jemi te gjithe duke hetuar kete instaim dhe gjera te tjera, gjera materiale asnjera prej te cilave nuk eshte ndertuar nga Ruset apo Amerikanet por nga dikush tjeter jashte hapesires. Na trishton shume kur mendojme cfare mund te ndodhi nese do vendosen arme ne hapesire.
Me lejo te flas hapur. Ky instalim ka nje sistem energjie, nje burim energjie. Ne e kemi lokalizuar kete. Ka qene gjate konfliktit ne Ish-Jugosllavi kur dalluam per here te pare nje rritje ne prodhim te asaj energjie. Per ne ishte e pabesueshme por tani e dime qe ky instalim reagon ndaj turbullirave sociale dhe konflikteve. Nje pjese e hetimit tone perfshinte kerkimin neper te dhenat e lashtesise dhe arkivat deri sa arriten tek tekstet Echutin Apposs Alanhor. Ne i quajme ato Alanhor dhe ato jane te pakten 4 mije vjet te vjeter. Keto tekste pershkruajne instalimin ne terma shkencore dhe se cfare ndodhte ne ate kohe. Eshte e mahnitshme.
E kam vizituar ate zone dy here. Heren e pare aparaturat tona dalluan nje nivel te forte radioaktiviteti. Ne fakt ishte shume e rrezikshme; nuk mund te fshiheshim prej tij. Ata pak banore te zones e dinin per instalimin dhe natyrisht qe na e pershkruan ate. Ata pershkruan struktura metalike dhe i vizatuan ato. E hodhem cdo gje ne harte. Por keta njerez, familjet e tyre, kafshet e tyre, te gjithe vuanin nga semundje te shkaktuara nga radioaktiviteti. 
Niveli i radiacionit eshte monitoruar vazhdimisht gjate 6 viteve te fundit dhe tani te gjithe, perfshi dhe kafshet jane larguar nga pyllit. Me ler te te them dicka per shperthimin e Tunguskas, dicka per te cilen nuk eshte folur ndonjehere me pare. Dy muaj perpara shperthimit, cdo gjallese u largua nga zona. Ishte tamam sikur instalimi ishte aktivizuar ne maksimum per tu ndeshur me asteroidin. Dhe si rezultat u shkaktua nje rritje e radioaktivitetit. E njejta gje eshte duke ndodhur tani, sot. 

GB: A ka ndonje plan per te organizua ndonje ekspedite per te vizituar zonen?

VU:  Radioaktiviteti eshte nje faktor por, po... nje tjeter ekspedite eshte planifikuar per ne fund te ketij viti. Shiko, ne duam qe te jemi te hapur dhe te ndershem ne lidhje me kete gje. E mirepresim pjesmarrjen nderkombetare por njerezit qe do ftojme duhet te jene te pergjegjshem perpara syve te botes. Ne duam njerez qe jane te ndershem, me mendje te hapura dhe transparent, te gatshem per te bashkepunuar dhe shkembyer idera dhe me pas per te shperdare publikisht te dhenat shkencore. Ju ftoj ju Graham qe te vini ne Rusi dhe te vizitoni instalimin si vezhgues.

GB: Do ishte nje nder per mua. Faleminderit. 

VU: Ti mund ti thuash njerezve qe ne, Rusia ka vendosur qe ka ardhur koha qe i gjithe njerezimi duhet te dije per kete gje dhe jo vetem nje grup i caktuar.


*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Ne kontekst te shkrimit te mesiperm po e vazhdoj temen me nje material qe flet per disa fenomene te pazakonta ne Siberi, pjese e te ciles eshte dhe Tunguska. Ky material eshte shkruar nga Valery Uvarov, i njejti person i intervistuar nga Grahaman Birdsall.



*MISTERET E LUGINES SE VDEKJES NE SIBERI*


Perreth nje zone te gjere dhe pak te populluar, Yakutia ne Siberi, mund te gjehen struktura te cuditshme metalike dhe evidenca te shperthimeve shkaterruese te tipit berthamor cdo gjashte ose shtate shekuj.



_PJESA E PARE_



Ne veriperendim te Yakutia, Siberi, ne basenin e pjeses se siperme te Lumit Viliuy ndodhet nje zone qe eshte e veshtire ta arrish dhe qe permban gjurme te nje kataklizme te temerrshme qe ka ndodhur rreth 800 vjet me pare dhe qe mbuloi nje pyll te tere me mbeturina guresh ne nje siperfaqe prej qindra kilometrash katrore. Te shperndara ne kete zone jane dhe disa objekte metalike misterioze te cilat ndodhen thelle  ne nentoken e ngrire. Ne siperfaqe prania e tyre tregohet vetem nga disa ‘arna’ gjelberimi te cuditshem. Emri i lashte per kete zone eshte Uliuiu Cherkechekh qe do te thote “Lugina e Vdekjes”. 
Per shume vite njerezit Yakut e kane rrahur me pellembe kete zone te humbur qe ka luajtur dhe qe vazhdon te luaje nje rrol te vecante dhe te fuqishem per fatin jo vetem te civilizimit por edhe te gjithe planetit tone ne teresi. Mbasi u mblodh sistematikisht nje numer shume i madh raportimesh dhe materialesh te ndryshme ne vendosem qe te informojme publikun e gjere per dicka qe mund te ndryshoje perceptimin e botes qe na rrethon dhe vendi qe kemi ne te nese njerezimi do i vere veshin me kujdes kesaj qe do shkruaj.
Ne menyre qe te paraqitet e gjithe pamja do me duhet ta ndaj kete material ne tre pjese. Pjesa e pare permban faktet dhe raportet nga deshmitaret okulare ne menyren origjinale sesi na jane raportuar. Pjesa e dyte paraqet legjendat e lashta te njerezve qe jetojne ne kete zone si dhe epika poetike e njerezve fqinje te cilet kane vene re fenomenin e cuditshem. Kjo eshte e rendesishme pasi ne kete menyre ju mund te kryeni hetimet tuaja dhe te vleresoni vete cdo detaj te ngjarjeve. Se fundi ne do diskutojme se cfare gjendet mbrapa gjithe ketij misteri.



*RAPORTET E DESHMITAREVE OKULARE*


Zona ne fjale mund te pershkruhet si nje mase solide mocalesh e alternuar me tajgen pothuajse te pakalueshme qe mbulon nje zone prej 100 mije kilometrash katrore. Disa histori dhe zera jo te zakonshem i jane bashkangjitur kesaj zone dhe qe lidhen me objekte metalike te nje origjine te panjohur dhe qe ndodhej perreth zones. Ne menyre qe te ndricohet cdo gje qe i dha shtysen ketyre zerave ne duhet ti drejtohemi historise se lashe te kesaj zone qe te zbulojme besimet dhe legjendat e saj.
Ja arritem te rikrijonim elementen e paleotoponomise lokale dhe kjo perputhej ne menyre te habitshme me permbajtjen e legjendave te lashta. Cdo gje tregonte se legjendat dhe zerat ne fakt i referoheshin disa gjerave specifike.





Ne kohet e lashta Lugina e Vdekjes bente pjese ne rrugen e rrahur nga popullsia nomade Evenk, nga Bodaibo per ne Annybar dhe ne brigjet e detit Laptev. Deri ne vitin 1936 nje tregtar i quajtur Savvinov vahdonte te tregetonte pergjate kesaj rruge; kur ai e braktisi biznesin edhe vete banoret i braktisen gradualisht ato zona. Me ne fund tregtari i moshuar dhe e mbesa e tij Zina, vendosen te leviznin ne Siuldiukar. Diku ne nje toke midis dy lumenjve qe njihet si Kheldyu (‘shtepia prej hekuri’ ne gjuhen lokale) i moshuari e coi ate ne nje si hark ose qemer te sheshte ne ngjyre te kuqerremte ku, mbrapa nje si kalimi spiral, ata pane nje numer te caktuar dhomash metalike ne te cilat kaluan naten. Gjyshi i Zines i tha asaj se brenda ne dhoma edhe gjate te ftohtit me te ashper ishte ngrohte. 
Ne ditet e meparshme ka patur pjestare te gjahtareve te zones te cilet kalonin naten neper keto dhoma. Por me pas ata filluan te ndiheshin te semure dhe ata qe kishin kaluar disa nete neper keto dhoma vdiqen brenda nje kohe te shkurter. Yakut thoshin se vendi ishte “shume i keq, mocalor dhe qe as kafshet nuk shkonin atje”. Vendndodhja e te gjitha ketyre ndertimeve dihej vetem nga njerezit e moshuar te cilet ne te rite e tyre kishin qene gjahtare dhe i kishin vizituar keto vende shpesh. Ata kishin bere nje jete nomadesh dhe njohuria e tyre e hollesishme per zonen dhe se ku duhej apo nuk duhej te shkoje ishte dicka e nje rendesie jetike. Pasardhesit e tyre kishin adoptuar nje menyre jetese me stabile keshtuqe kjo njohuri e te kaluares kishte humbur. 
Tani te vetmet gjera qe tregojne per ekzistencen e ketyre ndertimeve jane emrat e vendeve te lashta te cilat kane mbijetuar ne formen e rrefenjave. Por sejcili prej ketyre toponimeve perfaqeson qindra, ne mos mijra kilometra katrore.





Ne vitin 1936 pergjate  Lumin Olguidakh (“vend me kazan”) nje gjeolog i drejtuar nga te moshuarit vendas, u gjend perpara nje hemisfere metalike te lemuar ne ngjyre te kuqerremte qe dilte nga toka me nje kend kaq te thepisur sa mund te prisje dhe nje thua. Muret e saj ishin rreth 2 cm te trasha dhe dilnin nga toka rreth 1/5 e diametrit te saj. Qendronte e perkulur ne menyre te atille sa ishte e pamundur qe ti kaloje nen te duke kaleruar nje dre polar. Gjeologu dergoi nje pershkrim te ketij objekti ne Yakutsk, qendra rrajonale. Ne vitin 1979, nje ekspedite arkeologjike nga Yakutsk u perpoq qe te gjente hemisferen e zbuluar nga gjeologu. Anetaret e ekspedites kishin me vete nje shoqerues i cili e kishte pare strukturen disa here ne te rite e tij por ai u shpreh se qe nga ajo kohe zona kishte ndryshuar shume dhe perpjekjet per ta gjetur deshtuan.  
Duhet permendur se ne kete zone mund te kalosh dhjete hapa afer dickaje dhe mund te mos e dallosh. Pra zbulimet e meparshme kane qene thjesht rastesi. Ne vitin 1853, R. Maak, nje eksplorator i njohur i kesaj zone ka shkruar: “Ne Sutar (nje vendbanim i Yakut) me kane thene se ne pjesen e siperme te Viliuy eshte nje perrua i quajtur Algy Timirbit (qe perkthehet Kazani i Madh i Zhytur) dhe qe pluskon ne ujrat e Viliuyt. Ne afersi te bregut, ne pyll ndodhet nje kazan gjigand prej hekuri. Madhesia e tij eshte e panjohur pasi vetem nje pjese fare e vogel ndodhet mbi toke por disa peme rriten ne brendesi te kazanit...”

E njejta gje eshte rregjistruar nga N. D. Arkhipov, nje studiues i kulturave te lashta te Yakutia: “Ne rradhet e popullsise se basinit te Viliuyt permendet nje legjende nga kohe shume te lashta qe flet per ekzistencen e kazanve prej bronzi ose olguis dhe qe ndodhen ne pjesen e siperme te lumit. Kjo legjende meriton ti kushtosh vemendje pasi zonat te cilat supozohet se jane vendndodhja e kazaneve mitologjike kane perrenj te ndryshem dhe qe mbajne emrin Olguidakh – Perrenjte e Kazanit .“






*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Ketu kemi nje fraze nga nje leter e shkruar ne vitin 1996 nga nje person tjeter i cili ka vizituar Luginen e Vdekjes. Mikhail Koretsky nga Vladivostok ka shkruar:
“Kam qene aty tre here. Heren e pare ka qene ne vitin 1933 kur isha 10 vjec – udhetova me babain tim kur ai u perpoq te fitonte ca para – dhe me pas ne vitin 1937 pa babane tim. Heren e fundit ka qene ne vitin 1947 si pjese e nje grupi te rinjsh. 
Lugina e Vdekjes shtrihet pergjate krahut te djathe te rrjedhes se Lumit Viliuy. Eshte nje fakt qe perreth tij ka nje numer te madh luginash te permbytura. Te treja heret kam qene me nje shoqerues, nje Yakut. Nuk shkuam aty sepse jeta ishte e mire por sepse ne ate zone mund te kerkoje per flori pa qene i rrezikur qe ne fund te sezonit te grabiteshe ose te hajde ndonje plumb mbrapa kokes. 
Persa i perket objekteve misterioze eshte e mundur qe te jeneshume te tille pasi cdo here qe kam shkuar kam pare ato ‘kazanet’. Ata me kane lene me goje hapur sidomos se pari, permasat e tyre qe jane nga 6 deri ne 9 metra ne diameter. Se dyti ata ishin te perbere nga nje lloj metali i cuditshem. Te gjithe kane shkruar qe metali ishte hekur por jam i sigurt qe nuk eshte ashtu. E verteta eshte qe edhe me nje dalte te mprehte nuk mund te besh as dhe nje gervishtje te vogel mbi siperfaqen e atyre kazaneve (provuam me shume se nje here). Metali nuk gervishtetdhe as rrihet. Po te ishte hekur, goditja e cekicit do linte patjeter gjurme ndersa ky ‘hekur’ eshte i veshur me nje lloj materiali te panjohur qe ngjason me zmerilin. Por prape nuk mund te konsiderohet nje shtrese e oksiduar dhe nga ajo nuk mund te keputet dhe as te gervishtet asnje gje. 
Gjate hereve qe kam qene aty nuk kam pare tuba ajrimi qe te cojne neper dhoma nentoke. Por vura re se bimesia perreth ‘kazaneve’ ishte jo normale – totalisht e ndryshme nga cfare rritej ne pjeset e tjera. Eshte me e bollshme: rodhe me gjethe te gjera; shelgje shume te gjate; barishte te cuditshme, nje here e gjysem ose dy here me te larta se shtati i nje njeriu. Ne njerin prej ‘kazaneve’ i gjithe grupi yne (gjashte njerez) kaloi naten. Nuk pame asnje gje te keqe dhe e lame ate vend pa ndjesine me te vogel te ndonje pakenaqesie. Me as askush nuk u semur seriozisht. Pervec nje rasti tre muaj me pas kur njeri nga shoket e mij humbi komplet floket. Dhe  ne krahun e majte te kokes sime (krahu qe fle gjithmone) u shfaqen e pika te vogla sa koka e nje shkrepseje. Gjithe jeten jam perpjekur qe ti heq por vazhdoj ti kem edhe sot e kesaj dite. 
Asnjera nga perpjekjet tona per te shkeputur qofte edhe nje cope te vogel nga ‘kazanet’ e cuditshem nuk dha frut. E vetmja gje qe arrita te merrja me vete ishte nje gur. Jo nje gur i zakonshem por nje gjysem sfere me nje diameter prej 6 cm. Kishte nje ngjyre te zeze dhe nuk permbante asnje shenje qe te ishte perpunuar ndonese ishte shume i lermuar dhe i shkelqyer. E mora nga toka ne brendesi te njerit prej atyre kazaneve. 

Suvenirin e Yakutias e mora me vete ne fshatin Samarka te distriktit Chuguyevka ne rrajonin Primorsky (Ne Lindjen e Larget Sovjetike) ku jetonin prinderit e mij ne vitin 1933.  Sillesha rrotull pa bere asgje deri sa gjyshja ime vendosi qe te ndertonte nje shtepi. Na duhej qe te vendosnin xhamat ne dritare por ne gjithe fshatin nuk gjeje dot nje xhampreres. Provova cepat e gurit sferik qe kisha sjelle me vete dhe ai e preu xhamin me nje lehtesi mahnitese. Mbas kesaj zbulimi im u perdor si nje diamant nga te gjithe te afermit dhe miqte. Ne vitin 1937 ja dhashe gurin gjyshit tim por po ate vjeshte ai u arrestua dhe u internua ne Magadan ku jetoi pa asnje vendim gjyqsor deri sa vdiq ne vitin 1968. Asnjeri se di se ku perfundoi guri im...”
Ne letren e tij Koretsky nenvizon se ne vitin 1933 shoqeruesi i tij Yakut i tha: “... pese ose dhjete vjet perpara ai kishte zbuluar disa kazane sferike (ishin teresisht te rrumbullaket) qe dilnin nga toka (me lart se shtati i nje njeriu). Ata dukeshin komplet te rinj. Me pas gjahtari  kishte pare perseri por kete rradhe dukeshin te vjeter dhe te shperndare. “ Koretsky po ashtu vuri re se kur kishte vizituar njerin nga ‘kazanet’ per here te dyte gjate intervalit te disa viteve ai ishte fundosur ne toke ne nje mase te konsiderueshme.

A.Gutenev dhe Yu. Mikhailovsky, dy studiues qe jetonin ne qytetin Mimy ne Yakutia, raportuar se ne vitin 1971 nje gjahtar i moshuar qe i perkiste popullsise Evenk kishte thene se ne zonen midis dy lumenjve te njohur si Niugun Bootur (Kampioni i Zjarrte) dhe Atadarak (vend me nje fuzhnje me tre maja) ka nje te ngritur ne toke dhe ajo qe i jepte emrin vendit ishte nje fuzhnje me tre maja prej hekuri – ndersa ne zonen midis dy lumenjve te njohur si Kheliugur (njerezit e hekurt) ndodhte nje strofkull ku rrine ‘njere te imet, te zinj, me nje sy dhe te veshur me hekur’. Ai tha se mund te conte njerez atje pasi nuk ishte shume larg por askush nuk e besoi. Nderkohe ai vdiq.
Njeri nga keto objekte ishte mbuluar mbas ndertimit te nje dige ne Viliuy, fare pak me poshte Erbije. Sipas te dhenave te njerit prej ndertuesve te projektit hidro-elektrik te Viliuyt kur u ndertua nje kanal derdhes per te thare kanalin kryesor ata zbulun ne te nje ‘pike’ metalike te myset. Afati i perfundimit te punimeve ishte i shkurter keshtuqe mbas nje inspektimi te percipte te zbulimit, menaxheret dhane urdher qe te vazhdohej puna. 




*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Ka nje numer te madh rrefenjash nga njerez te cilet jane ndeshur aksidentalisht me ndertime te tilla por pa nje drejtim te sakte eshte shume e veshtire qe te gjehen perseri keto zona aspak mikpritese. 
Njehere disa njerez te moshuar filluan te tregonin per nje vend te quajtur Tong Duurai ku rrjedh nje rreke e quajtur Ottoamkh (‘vrima ne toke’) dhe perreth tij ka disa te cara ne toke qe jane pabesueshmerisht shume te thella dhe qe njihen me emrin ‘humnerat qe qeshin’.  I njejti emer shfaqet ne legjendat te cilat deklarojne se ky eshte vendi ku jeton nje gjigand pervelues qe shkaterron cdo gje perreth. Pothujse cdo gjashte ose shtate shekuj nje top i zjarrte gjigand del prej aty dhe ose fluturon larg dhe (sipas kronikave dhe legjendave te njerezve te tjere) shperthen aty ose shperthen siper vendit te daljes – si rezultat i te cilit zona perreth prej qindra kilometrash eshte katandisur ne nje shkretetire me gur te shpartalluar. 

Legjendat Yakute permbajne referenca te shperthimeve, vorbulla te zjarrta dhe sfera flakeruese qe ngrihen ne ajer. Te gjitha keto fenomene jane te lidhura ne nje fare menyre me ndertimet misterioze metalike te gjetura ne Luginen e Vdekjes. Disa prej tyre jane te medhaja, sferike, ‘shtepi prej hekuri’ qe lartohen mbi disa shtresa suportuese. Ato nuk kane as dritare dhe as dyer por vetem nje si baxhe te gjere ne maje te kupoles. Disa prej tyre jane pothuajse te fundosura teresisht ne token e ngrire dhe vetem nje harkim i vogel del mbi siperfaqe. Deshmitaret te cilet jane te panjohur nga njeri tjetri i pershkruajne keto ‘shtepi metalike kumbuese’ ne te njejten menyre. Objekte te tjera qe gjenden te shperndara ne kete zone jane dhe kesulat metalike hemisferikale te cilat mbulojne dicka te panjohur. Legjendat Yakut thone se sferat flakeruese misterioze prodhohen nga nje ‘gryke qe vjell typ dhe zjarr’ me nje goditje te kesules metalike. 



Kjo eshte po ashtu burimi i vorbullave te zjarrta  te cilat sipas pershkrimit ngjajne shume me shperthimet e sotme atomike. Pothuajse nje shekull perpara cdo shperthimi ose disa shperthimeve, nga kesula metalike ka dale nje sfere e flakte dhe pa shkaktuar ndonje dem te madh ka vazhduar rrugen drejt qiellit ne formen e nje shtylle zjarri. Ne maje te kesaj eshte shfaqur nje top i zjarrte shume i madh. E shoqeruar nga kater shperthime si bubullima sfera ka vazhduar fluturimin e saj ne lartesi me te medha duke lene nga mbrapa nje shenje te gjate tymi dhe zjarri. Me pas eshte degjuar ne distance zhurma e forte e shperthimit...
Ne vitin 1950 ushtaraket sovjetike i vune syrin kesaj zone, mesa duket per shkakt te numrit jashtezakonisht te vogel te popullsise dhe aty u kryen disa teste te armeve berthamore. Njeri prej ketyre shperthimeve prodhoi nje enigme te vertete dhe specialistet e huaj vazhdojne ende te spekullojne per te. Sic raportoi radio stacioni gjerman Deutche Welle ne Shtator 1991, nje rrakete berthamore prej 10 kg po testohej ne vitin 1954 dhe per arsye te panjohura madhesia e shperthimit e kaloi llogaritjen e bere nga 2 mije ne 3 mije duke arritur keshtu 20-30 megaton sic u rregjistrua nga stacionet sizmike ne gjithe boten. Arsyeja per nje rritje ka te madhe te fuqise shperthyese mbetet ende e paqarte.Agjensia e lajmeve TASS leshoi nje lajmerim qe nje bombe kompakte me hidrogjen eshte testuar ne kushte lageshtire por me pas dli qe lajmi ishte i pasakte. Mbas testeve zonat ku u zhvillua u klasifikuan si te ndaluara dhe per disa vite rrjesht u kryen punime sekrete.


*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

*MITE DHE LEGJENDA*

Le te provojme te shikojme ne nje te kaluar te larget qe reflekohet ne poezine epike. Sic deshmojne legjendat e kaluara goje me goje qe nga kohet qe smbahen mend, zona ka qene e banuar nga nje numer i vogel nomadesh Tungus. Nje here e nje kohe fqinjet e tyre te larget pane se toka e tyre u mbeshtoll nga nje erresise e papershkueshme dhe zonat perreth u drodhen nga nje gjemim shurdhues. Nje uragan me nje force te papare shpertheu dhe toka u coptua nga erera te fuqishme. Vetetimat pershkonin qiellin  nga te gjitha anet. Kur cdo gje u qetesua dhe erresira u shpernda, nje pamje e pazakonte u shfaq perpara syve te nomadeve. Ne mes te tokes se zhuritur ngrihej nje strukture qe vezullonte nen driten e diellit dhe qe ishte e dukshme edhe po te udhetoje disa dite larg. 
Per shume kohe struktura prodhonte zhurma te papelqyeshme dhe shpuese duke u zvogeluar gradualisht ne lartesi deri sa u zhduk e gjitha nentoke. Ne vend te struktures se larte mbeti nje ‘vrime’ e merzitshme jashtezakonisht e madhe. Sipas fjaleve te cuditshme te legjendes ajo perbehej nga tre carje qesharake. Ne thellesite e saj supozohet se ndodhej nje vend i nendheshem me diellin e vet te ‘zbehte’. Nga vrima dilte nje ere mbytese keshtuqe askush nuk u vendos prane saj. Qe nga larg njerezit ndonjehere mund te shikonin nje ‘ishull rrotullues’ qe dilte nga e cara dhe kjo me pas u provua te ishte ‘kapelja e potershme’. Ata qe te shtyre nga kurioziteti guxuan ti afrohen, nuk u kthyen me kurre. 
Shekujt kaluan. Jeta vazhdoi si me pare. Askush nuk priste ndonje gje te vecante kur nje dite ndodhi nje termet i vogel dhe qielli u shpua nga nje ‘shjelle e fuqishme’. Ne maje te saj u shfaqen topa te zjarrte. E shoqeruar nga ‘zhurma e kater bubullimave’ dhe duke lene nga mbrapa nje gjurme zjarri, kjo sfere u shkeput ne nje trajektore te drejtperdrejte dhe mbasi u zhduk ne horizont shpertheu. Normanet u tmerruan por perseri nuk e braktisen vendin qe ishte shtepia e tyre aq me teper qe ‘demonet’ nuk i kishin shkaktuar atyre asnje dem dhe kishte shperthyer ne token e tribuse fqinje qe ishte armiqesore. Disa dekada me pas kjo ngjarje u perserit: topi i zjarrte fluturoi ne te njejtin drejtim dhe perseri shkaterroi fqinjet e tyre. Mesa duket ky ‘demon’ ne nje fare menyre ishte mbrojtesi i tyre dhe nga kjo u krijuan legjendat mbi te ashtuquajturin Niurgun Bootur, ‘kampioni madheshtor’. 
Por disa kohe me pas ndodhen disa ngjarje qe tmerruan edhe ata qe jetonin ne zonat me te largeta. Nje top i zjarrte gjigand doli nga e cara dhe me nje zhurme te pashoqe dhe shpertheu pikerisht mbi kokat e tyre. Kjo u pasua nga nje termet i frikshem. Disa kodra u prene ne mes nga te cara qe shkonin deri ne 100 metra thelle. Shperthimi u pasua dhe nga nje zjarr i forte qe shoqerohej nga nje si disk, ‘ishulli rrotullues’. Efekti i shperthimit u shtri ne nje zone qe i kalonte 1 mije kilometra. Tribute nomade qe i mbijetuan shperthimit u larguan nga zona fatale por qe sidoqofte i mbrojti ata nga vdekja. Te gjithe ju nenshtruan nje lloj semundje te cuditshme qe kaloi vetem mbas disa brezave. Por sidoqofte ata lane nga mbrapa arkiva te cmuara mbi ate qe ndodhi dhe ne baze te tyre tregimtaret Yakut krijuan legjendat e bukura dhe ne te njejten kohe tragjike.  
Kaluan pak me shume se 600 vjet. Shume gjenerata nomadesh iken e shkuan. Tmerri qe provuan te paret ishte harruar dhe nomadet perseri u vendosen ne kete zone. Dhe historia me pas u perserit... Topi i Zjarrte i Niurgun Bootur u shfaq perseri mbi nje shtjelle te fuqishme dhe perseri fluturoi per te shperthyer pertej horizontit. Disa dekada me pas nje top i zjarrte i dyte pershkoi ajrin (kete rradhe u quajt Kiun Erbiie ‘mesazheri i shndritshem’). Dhe me pas ndodhi nje shperthim shkaterrues te cilat perseri legjendat e antropomorfizuan. U quajt me emrin Uot Usumu Tong Duurai qe mund te perkthehet si ‘krimineli i huaj qe shpoi token dhe u fsheh ne thellesite e saj, shkaterroi cdo gje perreth me shtjellen e fuqishme’. 



Eshte e rendesishme te permendim qe vigjilje te fluturimit te heroit negativ Tong Duurai, ne qiell shfaqet mesazheri i Dyesegeit qiellor – kampioni Kiun Erbije i cili pershkoi qiejte si ‘yll qe bie’ apo ‘rrufe e shpejte’ per te lajmeruar Niurgun Bootur mbi betejen e ardhshme. 
Ngjarja me e rendesishme ne legjende ishte perpjekja e Tong duurait per te hyre ne thellesite e nentokes dhe per tu ndeshur me Niurgun Bootur. Kjo ka ndodhur pak a shume keshtu: se pari, nje krijese si gjarper duke vjelle shtjellen e madhe te zjarrit qe nga e cara e tokes, ne maje te te ciles u shfaq perseri topi i zjarrte i nje permase gjigande te cilin mbas disa bubullimave e flaku tutje ne ajer. Ai u shoqerua ne kete fluturim nga nje shpure ‘shjellash te frikshme e fatale’ te cilat sollen shkaterrim kudo qe kaluan.
Por kishte raste kur Tong Duurai u takua me Niurgun Bootur siper vendit nga ku i ngrit dhe si pasoje e gjithe zona mbeti e shkrete per nje kohe te gjate. Vizatimet e kryera mbi keto ngjarje jane te ndryshme: disa ‘kampione madheshtore’ duket se dalin nga e cara menjehere dhe mbasi fluturojne per nje fare distance, shperthejne ne nje vend. Kjo ndodhi me fluturimin e Tong Duurai. Nje studim i shtresave te dheut ne ate zone tregoi se intervali midis shperthimeve nuk i kalon 600-700 vjetet. 
Legjendat i paraqesin keto ngjarje me detaje te mrekullueshme por mungesa e tradites se shkruar tregon qe ato nuk jane rregjistruar ne forme dokumenti. Sidoqofte duket se ky boshllek eshte kompensuar nga kronikat historike te njerezve te tjere. 




*KRONIKAT E NJEREZVE TE TJERE*



Sebashku me shperthimet qe ndodhnin cdo 600-700 vjet, ndodhen po ashtu dhe shperthime te ndryshme ose me sakte nje mori fenomenesh komplekse. Te gjitha keto jane te rregjistruara ne poezite epike, traditat dhe legjendat. Eshte nje fakt interesant qe legjenda te ngjashme i krijuan ne zonen ekuatoriale te planetit ku edhe aty pati shperthime te ‘topave gjigand te zjarrte’ te cilet shfaqeshin papritur ne qiell duke shkaterruar disa qendra te civilizimit te lashte. Duke gjykuar nga studimet e gjetjeve arkeologjike te kryera ne rrajonin e Viliuy te siperm nga S. A. Fedoseyeva, popullimmi intermitent shkon mbrapa ne kohe ne mijevjecarin e katert p.e.s. Ne mijevjecarin e pare te eres sone linja e zhvillimeve historike eshte nderprere dhe kjo nuk bie ne kontradikte me daten e mundeshme te ngjarjes se fundit historike, shperthimi i shtatorit 1380. Reja qe u ngrit erresoi diellin mebi gjithe Europen per disa ore. Ne disa zona te njohura per aktivitete gjeosizmike pati termete shume te fuqishme. 
Kjo ngjarje eshte rregjistruar me shkrim. Ne kronikat ruse koincidon me Betejen e Fushes Kulikovo: “... erresira u shpernda vetem ne gjysmen e dyte te dtes. Filloi te frynte nje ere kaq e forta saqe nje shigjete e leshuar nga harku nuk mund te shkonte kunder saj...” Ky faktor dha nje kontribut pozitiv ne fitoren e ruseve. Sidoqofte shperthimet jane pershkruar me gjeresisht dhe nga shume burime ne legjendat Tunguse.
Duke gjykuar nga dokumentat ato kane qene shume me te fuqishme se armet moderne berthamore. Nese marrim rastin e vitit 1380 si daten e fillimit dhe shkojme mbrapa ne te kaluaren, mund te gjejme shume momente te tilla. Psh ne vitin 830, kultura e Majave qe popullonin Gadishullin e Jukatanit ne Meksike u shkaterrua. Shumica e qyteteve te tyre u shkrumbua nga nje shperthim i nje fuqie monstruoze. Disa nga frazat ne Bibel jane identike me ato te legjendave Yakut, si psh pershkrimi i epidemive ne Egjypt dhe shkaterrimi i Sodom dhe Gomorrahs. Ne njerin nga oazet e Gadishullit Arabic, nje qytet i lashte u shkaterrua teresisht duke lene vetem hirin. Sipas legjendave kjo ndodhi kur nje top gjigand i zjarrte u shfaq papritur dhe shpertheu.  


*vazhdon...*

----------


## ajzberg

Jane mjaft interesante megjithese duken te pa besueshme .
Darius vashdo te na sjellesh materiale te tjera nga ky rast pasi kam pare dhjetra dokumentare per shperthimin e madh dhe asnjihere nuk jam bindur per arsyet e verteta te shperthimit

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sa me shume materiale qe lexojme e dokumentare qe shohim rreth Tunguskas,  aq me i dyshimte behet ky shperthim.

----------


## Darius

*CFARE FSHIHET MBAS SHPERTHIMIT TE TUNGUSKAS?*



Kater vjet nga tani (materiali eshte hartuar ne vitin 2004), 30 Qershor 2008 do jete 100-vjetori i njeres prej katastrofave me misterioze; shperthimi i nje trupi qiellor afer Podkamennaya (ose Stony) ne Lumin Tunguska, Siberi. Nuk ka ndodhur ndonje ngjarje ne shekullin e kaluar qe mund te krahasohet me te. Fuqia totale e shperthimit i kaloi fuqite e kombinuara te dy bombave atomike te hedhura ne Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki me 2000 here me shume! Pervec kesaj shperthimi i Tunguskas shkaktoi:

•	Nje shkelqim jo te zakonshem ne qiell i cili u vu re edhe 10 dite me pas si dhe nje pamje intensive e reve ngjyre argjendi

•	Nje rrezatim masiv drite dhe nxehtesie

•	Demtim te funksioneve normale te instrumentave meterelogjike si dhe shfaqja e lekundjeve sizmike te tokes

•	Nje vale zanore e temerrshme e cila pershkoi dy here planetin

•	Rrezimi i pemeve ne nje zone prej 2 mije km katrore

•	Gjurma te zbehta radioaktiviteti i dedektuar ne tre kampione dhe ne shtresa te akullit polar qe daton nga viti 1908

•	Anomali ne permbajtjen e dheut dhe mineraleve ne zonen ku ndodhi shperthimi i Tunguskas

•	Rritja e menjehershme dhe e pazakonte e bimesise ne epiqendren e shperthimit te Tunguskas

•	Ftohja e klimes se Tokes ne disa nga vitet qe pasuan

Ndonese kjo ngjarje nuk kaloi pa u vene re, perpjekja e pare per te zbuluar ate qe kishte ndodhur me te vertete ne kete zone te humbur te tajges Siberiane u krye shume vite me pas, ne 1927. Qe nga ajo kohe duzina ekspeditash kerkimore kane vizituar zonen, jane shkruar me qindra faqe shkencore dhe jane ngritur disa qinra hipoteza ne lidhje me ate qe mund te kete shkaktuar shperthimin. Por asnje nga keto nuk ka qene ne gjendje te shpjegoi teresisht fenomenet komplekse qe shoqeruan shperthimin e Tunguskas. 
Disa nga fenomenet e observuara nga deshmitaret okulare nuk perputhen me kornizen e ndertuar nga teorite ekzistuese. Shumica e asaj qe ndodhi atehere nuk mund te shpjegohet aspak me kendveshtrimin dhe menyren e te menduarit te shkences se sotme. Nga ajo qe ndodhi te shohet me shume pershtypja se po perballemi me dicka qe eshte komplet jashte menyres se te menduarit te botes ne lidhje me vete ne. Mbase sot ne jemi me afer se me pare ne zgjidhjen e misterit qe mund te behet nje pike kthimi ne zhvillimin e ndergjegjes njerezore. Por kjo do kerkonte nje lloj guximi, aftesine per te pare me nje mendje te hapur dhe te pakushtezuar nga domgat e shkences aktuale pasi vetem ne kete menyre mund te arrihet nje akses ne episodet e pashpjegueshme te ngjarjes.  Puna e kryer nga gjenerata te tera shkenctaresh dhe studiuesish na kane pajisur me nje sasi te pasur faktesh dhe materialesh shkencore qe mund te bejne te mundur te hidhet drite ne shkaqet e verteta dhe natyren e fenomenit qe ndodhi pothuajse 100-vjet me pare ne zonen e Podkamennaya Tunguska. 

Nuk eshte e nevojshme qe te permenden ketu pikat kyce te cdo hipoteze te njohur dhe ne vend te kesaj eshte me e drejte qe te koncentrohemi ne ato fakte qe kane mbetur gjithmone ne hije dhe per shkak te disa arsyeve te cuditshme nuk ju eshte kushtuar asnjehere vemendja qe meritonin. Ne menyre fantastike keto fakte kur i trajton sebashku me nje poeme epike te lashte, tregojne nje pamje te ngjarjes qe ndodhi 1 shekull me pare, komplet ndryshe. 
Ne fillim fare te ketij studimi na duhet te specifiojme se perpara dhe mbas shperthimit te Tunguskas ka patur disa ngjarje te tjera qe lidhen me te ne nje fare menyre duke u bere keshtu hallka te te njejtit zinxhir. Nisur nga kjo, duke perdorur metoden qe praktikohet ne hetimet kriminale do na duhet ti kombinojme te gjitha bashke ne nje ‘ceshtje’ te vetme. Ne menyre qe te shikohet realiteti i cili per kaq kohe i ka shpetuar syve te studiuesve do na duhet qe ta spostojme veshtrimin tone para e mbrapa ne hapesire dhe kohe per te pare ngjarjet e shkeputura nga njera tjetra prej dhjetra, madje edhe qindra vjetesh.
Ne kete pike na duhet ti kthehemi historive te deshmitareve okulare te cilet megjithese jane te shperndare ne kete zone te Siberise, prape ishin me mijera. Madje edhe ne fund te viteve 1960 ka qene e mundur qe te gjeje mbi 3000 njerez te cilet kujtonin ate ngjarje te jashtezakonshme!

Perpara se te shqyrtojme faktet dua te ndajme sebashku ate qe mesuam gjate hetimit one: nje hipoteze mbu shperthimin e Tunguskas qe do jete shume i papritur per shumicen por qe u hartua si hipoteze mbas nje analizimi te kujdesshem te nje numri te madh te dhenash. Duke studiuar deshmite e mijera deshmitareve te shperthimit te Tunguskas, gjetjet e shkenctareve, tekstet e epikes Olonkho te Yakut, kronologjia e rindertuar e ngjarjeve dhe nje analize e koseguencave te shperthmit te pershkruara jo vetem ne pike por edhe ne perpjekjet shkencore te studiuesve, eshte e mundur qe te arrihet dhe te dilet ne sugjerimin e arsyeshem qe ne territorin e pamase dhe te pabanuar te veriperendimit te Yakutias ndodhet nje instalim teknik i lashte i nendheshem.

Shume, shume kohe me pare dikush ndertoi ne ate qe sot njihet si “Lugina e Vdekjes”, nje kompleks i cili edhe sot e kesaj dite mbron Token nga meteoret dhe asteroidet. Natyrisht nje sugjerim i tille eshte vene ne skene. Por eshte shume e veshtire ta marresh ne konsiderate vetem si mundesi. Pra sugjerimi ndjek kete linje duke propozuar qe per mijera vjet, dicka ka ekzistuar sebashku me njerezimin, dicka qe jo vetem i kalon arritjet e sotme shkencore por edhe vete fantazite tona me te cmendura mbi ate qe mund te arrijme ne te ardhmen. Fillimisht asnjeri nga ata qe studiuan koseguencat e peshpjegueshme shkencerisht te katastrofes se Tunguskas nuk mund te imagjinonte qe te gjitha gjurmet e lena nga shperthimi ishin si rezultat i aktivitettte nje kompleksi mbrojtes kozmik antik te lene ketu nga ndertues te panjohur!



Ne foton e mesiperme eshte autori i shkrimit me ‘gjysh’ Matvei (108 vjec), nje deshmitar i Shperthimit te Tunguskas ne vitin 1908. Fotoja eshte kryer ne vendbanimin Evenk te Siukdiukar ne vitin 1997. 



*LEGJENDAT LOKALE DHE PARALAJMERIMET E SHAMANEVE
*



Ketu ka nje detaj te ruajtur ne memorien e trasheguar te popullsise lokale, e kaluar brez pas brezi gjate mijera vjeteve ne formen e nje poeme epike te lashte. Legjendat e transmetuara gojarisht tregojne sesi njehere e nje kohe ky vend krejt papritur u mbeshtoll nga erresira e papershkueshme dhe zonat perreth u drodhen nga nje gjemim shurdhues. Nje uragan i papare shpertheu dhe toka u drodh nga vrrullet gjigande te ajrit. 
Kur cdo gje u qetesua dhe erresira u shpernda, nje pamje e pazakonte u shfaq para syve te tyre. Ne mes te tokes se zhuritur duke vezulluar nen rrezet e diellit qendronte nje strukture e larte vertikale e cila ishte e dukshme nga nje distance shume e larget, dite te tera udhetimi.  Per nje kohe te gjate struktura leshonte disa tinguj te pakendeshem qe te shponin veshet dhe gradualisht zvogelohej ne lartesi deri sa u zhduk e gjitha nentoke. Ne vend te struktures se larte tani ishte nje grope ose e care vertikale. 

Gjate perpjekjes sone per te ekspozuar faktet do na duhet qe te paraqesim disa tekste nga Olonkho te cilat deshmojne fortesisht ne favor te hipotezes qe i qendrojme pasi natyra e qarte teknologjike e ngjarjes pershkruhet me se miri ne gojedhenat e lashta.  Eshte e habitshme qe njerezit te cilet perkthyen dhe analizuan tekstet nuk e kane vene re me pare nje gje te tille. Le te fillojme me nje rindertim te detajuar te ngjarjeve duke u perpjekur qe te formojme nje pamje integrale te asaj qe i parapriu dhe shoqeroi katastrofen e vitit 1908. 
Te paret qe mesuan per ardhjen e katastrofes ishin shamanet e tribuve vendase. Dy muaj perpara shperthimit zerat per afrimin e ‘fundit te botes’ filluan te perhapen ne gjithe tajgen. Duke shkuar nga nje vendbanim ne tjetrin, shamanet i paralajmeruan njerezit per nje kataklizem te menjehershme. Njerezit filluan te leviznin kopete e tyre nga pjesa e siperme e Podkamennaya Tunguska per ne Nizhniaya Tunguska dhe me larg, drejt Lumit Lena. Eksodi i Evenk filloi menjehere mbas mbledhjes se klaneve nomade te cilet levizen afer njeri tjetrit. Kjo ndodhi ne muajin e Teliat (Maj). Nje konference sekrete e te mocmeve kishte arritur ne perfundimin se drejtimi ciklik i endacakerise se tyre duhej te ndryshohej dhe se klanet duhet te leviznin te gjithe bashke drejt ne kursi te ri. Ne njerin nga ritualet e rendesishme “Shamani i Madh” shpalli “Fundin e Botes”:

_Te paret thane se ata u detyruan te leviznin nga vendet e tyre tradicionale. Askush nuk duhet te jete me aty mbas muajit te Teliat dhe atij te Muchun (Qershor), keshtu thane te mocmit... Njerezit e siperm duan te vizitojne Dulia... Askush nuk duhet ta shikoje ate._

Dhe ne kete menyre nomadet filluan te leviznin permes tajges...
Duke ju bindur disa instikteve te brendeshme dhe duke mbeshtetur sic ju paraqit, deklarata e shamaneve, kafshet e egra filluan te levizin. Zogjte fluturuan nga folete e tyre te tokes, mjellmat braktisen liqenet dhe peshqit u zhduken nga lumenjte. Nje hapesire gjigande e tajges qe llogaritet prej dhjetra mijera kilometra humbi faunen e saj. Vetem ata qe nuk besuan ne fjalet e shamanit ndejten ne zonen e rrezikshme. 
Cdo gje flet vete. Natyrisht qe disa paralajmerime me te hershme per afrimin e ngjarjes ishin dhene me pare nepermjet shamaneve te cilet “flisnin me shpirterat e te pareve”. Kafshet, zogjte dhe peshqit reaguan ne menyre instiktive ndaj rrezikut qe po afrohej, reaguan ndaj influences negative te fushes elektromangetike te Tokes e cila ishte gjithnje ne rritje ne ate pjese te tajges. Mbas studimit te teksteve te Olonkho, duke folur me gjahtaret lokale dhe ata te cilet vazhdonin te jetonin ende dhe qe kujtonin ngjarjen e larget, ne krijuam pershtypjen se kompleksi ne fjale eshte i shperndare ne zona te ndryshme te tajges dhe ndodhet kryesisht nentoke. 




Ne foton e mesiperme eshte Leonid Kulik, studiuesi i pare i Shperthimit te Tunguskas. 



*vazhdon...*

----------


## PRI-LTN

Per mendimin tim, ky eshte i vetmi fenomen qe mban ne kembe teorite e alieneve, civilizimeve te "zhdukura", universeve paralele e ndonje tjeter.
Cdo gje tjeter mund ta kete shpjegimin logjik ose shkencor, por shperthimi i Tunguskas eshte krejt tjeter gje.

----------


## Darius

:buzeqeshje:  Po pranove kete, ke pranuar shume gjera te tjera. Fenomene si Tunguska ka gjithandej, ndofta jo shperthime te ketij dimensioni por gjera qe nuk shpjegohen dot ne asnje menyre sipas normave shkencore qe kemi ne sot. Sa per kete teme prit se ka akoma cudira te tjera. Kjo qe ndodh me Tungkusken edhe sot e kesaj dite eshte nje shenje jo vetem e asaj qe permende por edhe tregues per dicka tjeter qe eshte nen kembet tona. Ose me sakte qe ka qene aty prej mijera vjetesh por qe njerezve te siperfaqes ju eshte ndaluar hyrja. Me kohe do konsumohen te gjitha si tema dhe vetem atehere kur te jete pamja e plote konkluzionit qe sapo dole do i shtosh dhe shume te tjera.

----------


## PRI-LTN

> Po pranove kete, ke pranuar shume gjera te tjera. Fenomene si Tunguska ka gjithandej, ndofta jo shperthime te ketij dimensioni por gjera qe nuk shpjegohen dot ne asnje menyre sipas normave shkencore qe kemi ne sot. Sa per kete teme prit se ka akoma cudira te tjera. Kjo qe ndodh me Tungkusken edhe sot e kesaj dite eshte nje shenje jo vetem e asaj qe permende por edhe tregues per dicka tjeter qe eshte nen kembet tona. Ose me sakte qe ka qene aty prej mijera vjetesh por qe njerezve te siperfaqes ju eshte ndaluar hyrja. Me kohe do konsumohen te gjitha si tema dhe vetem atehere kur te jete pamja e plote konkluzionit qe sapo dole do i shtosh dhe shume te tjera.


E di kush me tremb me shume? Regjizoret e Holliwoodit. 
Kam nje parandienje qe ata po e pregatisin njerezimin per cka do te ndodhi se afermi. 
Shperthimi i Tunguskas ka shume te perbashketa me filmin "Lufta e boteve" te Spilbergut.

----------


## Darius

Holliwood shpesh eshte akuzuar qe nepermjet filmave te ketij lloji pergatit psikozen kolektive per nje 'zbulim' te te vertetes perpara masave.' Sidomos Spielberg eshte permendur disa here ne rrethet e konspiracisteve dhe ufologeve. Ka patur disa te dhena te forta qe kur ai beri filmin *Close Encounters of the Third Kind*, skripti i eshte dhene i gatshem nga NSA (National Security Agency) dhe vete MJ-12 pasi ne ate kohe po pergatitej situata qe te dilej publikisht me lajmin mbi ekzistencen e alieneve. Vete ngjarja i referohet uljes zyrtare te bere ne Edward Airforce base ku ka qene Eisenhower (presidenti i asaj kohe), momenti kur u be kontakti zyrtar. Por me vone forcat pro e kundra u ndane dhe sic dihet fitoi JO-ja. 
Vete War of the Worlds ka nje histori akoma dhe me interesante. Per here te pare eshte transmetuar ne New Jersey nga vete Orson Welles ne 30 qershor 1938 ne formen e nje dramatizimi radiofonik. Ajo qe eshte me e papritura eshte qe publiku nuk ishte lajmeruar per kete show dhe cdo gje u transmetua papritur gje qe u konsiderua si dicka qe po ndodhte realisht. Paniku ka qene skandaloz dhe i pa imagjinueshem. Sipas disa ufologeve (ajo kategori qe pretendon se qeveria amerikane ka marre kontakt me alienet qe ne vitin 1933) kjo ishte nje prove per te testuar psikozen kolektive dhe menyren sesi mund te reagonin njerezisht masivisht. Dhe prova ishte jo vetem negative por shkaterruese. Pati vetvrasje, kriza psiqike, pa llogaritur deme materiale dhe paniku qe nuk qetesohej dot per ore te tera deri sa u lajmerua qe ajo qe njerezit po degjonin ne radio ishte nje radio dramatizim dhe aspak dicka reale. 

I bashkohem idese tende, Holliwood eshte nje mekanizem fantastik per te latuar mendjen dhe trurin e masave. Kot nuk e quajne Parajsen e Mesazheve Subliminale.

----------


## murik

Ka shume hipoteza dhe kontraversa ne lidhje me kete teme,por te llogjikshme duken dy prej tyre: 
1) depertim ne atmosferen e tokes te nje trupi qiellor i jashtem nga sistemi yne diellor i cili shpertheu pak par se te prekte token.

) shperthim i nje objekti fluturues i huaj per atmosferen e tokes(ndoshta deshtimi i nje aterrimi te mundshem nga jashtetokesore).

----------


## Darius

*CENTRALI I ENERGJISE TE STRUKTURES*


Shkaterrimi apo devijimi i meteroiteve dhe asteroideve arrihet nepermjet perdorimit te nje fushe force e cila transmetohet ne nje forme te koncentruar nga nje lloj formacioni elektromagnetik qe i ngjan sferave vezulluese madheshtore. Ne thelb keto jane te ngjashme me rrufete sferike me ndryshimin e vetem qe rrufeja rrethore me e madhe e njohur nga shkenca eshte  rreth 2 metra ne diameter ndersa sferat qe jane perdorur per te shkaterruar dhe devijuar meteoret jane me dimensione gjigande – rreth 60 metra ne diameter. 
Ka qene fluturimi i atyre ai qe eshte pare nga mijera njerez ne vitin 1908 ne pjesen me te madhe te Siberise duke sjelle si rezultat atribuimin e ngjarjes se Tunguskas nga deshmitaret te shfaqjes se rrufeve rrethore gjigande. “Sferat plazma” duket se gjenerohen nga nje central energjie i lokalizuar ne thellesite e Tokes, nje zone e zgjedhur me vetedije nga dikush. Dhe kjo lidhet me nje zone te vecante gjeofizike te planetit: Anomaline Magnetike te Siberise Lindore. Gazeta periodike Tekhnika Molodiozhi (numri 1, 1984) e quajti “ nje super anomali magnetike burimi i te ciles gjendet ne thellesi te Tokes, ne gjysem e rrezes se saj”. Me fjale te tjera, centrali i energjise se kompleksit furnizohet ne nje fare menyre nga energjia e vete planetit... kjo duket te jete njera nga shkaqet e kesaj anomalie.

Pergatitjet per tu ndeshur me meteorin qe po afrohej ne Tunguska (me te vertete ka qene nje meteor; Kulik ne nje fare menyre ishte i sakte) filluan dy muaj perpara shperthimit, sic eshte konfirmuar dhe nga sjellja e shamaneve dhe e faunes se tajges. Pothuajse 10 dite perpara shperthimit, “Instalimi” qe ndodhej ne Luginen e Vdekjes kaloi ne nje faze aktive. Ishte aktivizimi i centralit dhe rritja e nivelit te energjise e krijuar nga pergatitja e kompleksit per gjenerimin e energjise (sferat elektromagnetike) ato qe ndikuan ne mjedis dhe qe u bene shkak per shfaqjen e shume anomalive atmosferike te shoqeruara nga nje rritje e tensionit ne fushen elektromagnetike te Tokes. 
Efekti i Instalimit (struktura, kompleksi... behet fjale per te njejten gje) ishte kaq i fuqishem sa ne 10 ditet perpara shperthimit, ne shume vende te Europes si dhe ne perendim te Siberise, erresira e nates u zevendesua nga nje ndricim aq sa dukej sikur keto zona po provonin eksperiencen e “neteve te bardha” (polare), fenomen ky tipik i veres ne gjeresine gjeografike te larte. Kudo ne keto zona u shfaqen re te argjenda qe shkelqenin ne agim dhe ne muzg dhe qe zgjatoheshiin nga lindja ne perendim dhe qe formuan vijat e forces, si ato qe krijohen midis poleve te nje magneti. Sic eshte vene re nga E. Krinov, nje studiues i shperthimit te Tunguskas, tek te gjithe po provohej nje ndjesi per afrimin e nje fenomeni natyral te pazakonshem. Shume vite me pas, studiues nga Tomsk u ndeshen me nje publikim te ndaluar nga Profesor Weber qe fliste per anomalite gjeomagnetike te verejtura ne nje laborator ne Universitetin Kiel ne Gjermani tre dite perpara nderhyrjes se objektit te Tunguskas dhe qe mbaroi pikerisht ne te njejtin moment kur trupi qiellor gjigand shpertheu mbi Pllajen e Siberise Qendrore. 



Fotoja e mesiperme eshte nje riprodhim artistik i vezullimit te pazakonte qe u vu re mbas shperthimit. 




*METEORI I TUNGUSKAS DHE SFERAT ‘TERMINATOR’*



Kaluan 10 dite dhe mbas ketyre, ne mengjesin e 30 Qershorit 1908 nje trup nga hapesira hyri ne atmosferen e Tokes me nje shpejtesi te frikshme. Ndoqi nje trajektore nga juglindja per ne veriperendim. Determinimi i trajektores se sakte te meteorit luan nje rrol te rendesishem ne hetimin e ngjarjes, se pari sepse – sic do e shohim me pas – kishte disa objekte qe leviznin ne qiell mbi tajgen Siberiane duke ju afruar zones se shperthimit nga ane te ndryshme. Ishte mosperputhja e deshmive te deshmitareve okulare te cilet pane ne te njejten kohe objektet mbi zonat e Siberise, shume larg njera tjetres, qe leviznin me kurse te ndryshme drejt nje pike te vetme, ajo qe ngaterroi studiuesit te cilet dolen me teorine qe mbi tajgen Siberina mbase ka qene nje anije kozmike.

Tridhjet e tete minuta perpara shkaterrimit te meteorit te Tunguskas, kompleksi i Lugines se Vdekjes levizi drejt fazes se tij maksimale. Gjenerimi i sferave qe, per hir te krahasimit te pershtatshem do i quajme terminatore, filloi. 
Ne minieren Stepanovsky (afer qytetit Yushno-Eniseisk) ra nje termet 30 minuta perpara renies se meteorit. Nje deshmitar i ketyre ngjarjeve ndodhej afer nje liqeni kur toka filloi te dridhej poshte kembeve te tij. Papritur, brenda vetes ai ndjeu te merrte fuqi nje ndjesi frike jo njerezore. Ishte sikur nje force e padukshme po e shtynte larg liqenit. Ne ate moment uji i liqenit filloi te shteronte dhe zhdukej sikur po thithej nga poshte dhe shtrati filloi te ndahej ne dy pjese. Deshmitari i pushtuar nga nje temerr i papare u largua me sa i hanin kembet. Mbasi vrapoi per nje distance te konsiderueshme ai u pengua ne nje rrenje dhe u rrezua dhe kur i ngrit perseri, ktheu koken mbrapa dhe pa qe aty ku ishte liqeni u ngrit nje si shtylle drite e forte ne maje te te ciles u shfaq nje top. E gjithe kjo pamje u shoqerua nga nje gjemim dhe gumezhitje e temerrshme. Rrobat e tij filluan te marrin flake dhe radiacioni i dogji fytyren dhe veshet...

Kjo ngjarje korrespondon cuditerisht ne menyre perfekte me tekstet e epikes Olonkho si dhe gojedhenat qe thone te moshuarit mbi vendin e quajtur Tong Duurai pergjate te cilit Ottoamokh (vrimat ne toke) rrjedh dhe ku ekzistojne puse te nje thellesie te pabesueshme, te njohur si “humnerat qe qeshin”. Qe prej tyre, thone legjendat, fluturojne vorbulla madheshtore. Mbas nje periudhe te gjate qetesie, pothuajse nje shekull me pare perpara cdo shperthimi te madh ose disa te tille menjehere do kishte ndonje ngjarje te nje dimensioni me te vogel. Legjendat thone se nje shtylle e holle zjarri dilte nga ‘carja metalike’. Ne maje te saj shfaqej nje top i madh i zjarrte. Ky top shoqerohej nga nje rreke vorbullash fatale te cilat shkaterronin cdo gje ne afersi. E shoqeruar nga kater bubullima zhurmuese ky ngrihej edhe me lart dhe fluturonte duke lene nga mbrapa nje gjurme tymi dhe zjarri. Dhe ne distance mund te degjohej ekoja e shperthimit...
Eshte shume e mrekullueshme sa shume referenca mbi shperthimin permbajne legjendat e Yakut. Vorbulla madheshtore dhe leshimi i sferave te zjarrta te vjella nga te carat tymuese dhe flakeruese me nje mbulese metalike, ne thellesi te te ciles shtrihet nje vend i tere i nendheshem. Ky vend eshte i banuar nga nje kopuk pervelues qe mbjell semundje dhe flak sfera kercenuese – gjigandi Uot Usumu Tong Duurai (qe mund te perkthehet si “krimineli i huaj qe ka cpuar tokes dhe eshte fshehur ne thellesite e saj duke shkaterruar cdo gje perreth me vorbulla perveluese”).


*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

*DESHMITE E DESHMITAREVE OKULARE
*


Keto jane ato cfare thone legjendat dhe ky eshte doreshkrimi i G. K. Kulesh i cili ka qene nje vezhgues i qendres meteorologjike ne Kirenks, rreth 460 km nga zona ku ndodhi Shperthimi i Tunguskas: 
_Ne 30 Qershor ne veriperendim te Kireks u vu re nje fenomen i pazakonte i cili zgjati nga ore 7.15 deri ne oren 8 te mengjesit. Nuk e pashe me syte e mij pasi isha ulur per te punuar rregjistrimin e leximeve te instrumentave meteorologjike. Kjo eshte ajo qe ka ndodhur (Po jap nje esence te asaj qe thane ata qe ishin deshmitare okulare). 
Ne oren 7.15, nje kolone e zjarrte u shfaq ne veriperendim, pothuajse kater sagens (8 metra) ne diameter dhe me formen e nje shtize. Kur kolona u zhuk u degjuan 5 gjemime si goditje artilierie te cilat ndoqen njera tjetren. Dhe me pas nje re e dendur pluhuri u shfaq ne ate zone. Rreth 15 minuta me pas ato u perseriten; 15 te tjera dhe e njejta gje. Punetori i tragetit, nje ish-ushtar dhe nje njeri inteligjent e i urte, numeroi 14 gjemime ne 3 grupe. Duke qene se detyra e tij ishte te qendronte buze lumit, ai pa dhe degjoi komplet fenomenin qe nga fillimi deri ne fund.
Shume njerez e pane kollonen e zjarrit por gjemimet u degjuan nga nje numer edhe me i madh. Keta ishin fshataret e Korelinyas qe ndodhet 20 versts (21 km) nga Kirenks ne afersi te Tunguskas. Ata raportuan se kishin degjuar nje dridhje te forte te tokes aq sa xhamat e dritareve te shtepise ishin bere copa... shenja ne shiritin e barografit tregon kete aktivitet._

Ne arkivat e ish Observatorit Meteorologjik Magnetik te Irkutsk, hetuesit ja arriten te gjenin shenime te shkruara nga A. K. Kokorini cili ka qene nje vezhgues ne stacionin meteorologjik ne  Lumin Kezhma, rreth 600 km nga zona e Shperthimit te Tungkuskas. Ne librin e shenimeve te Qershorit 1908, ne seksionin me titull “Shenime” ndodhet nje paragraf shume i rendesishem. Tregon qe padyshim ka patur me shume se nje trup qiellor ne ajer ne ate moment. _Ne oren 7 te mengjesit  dy sfera te zjarrta te nje madhesie gjigande u shfaqen ne anen e veriut; kater minuta mbas shfaqjes se tyre sferat u zhduken; menjehere mbas zhdukjes se sferave te zjarrta u degjua nje zhurme e madhe, e njejte me zhurmen e eres, qe shkoi nga veriu per ne jug; zhurma zgjati per 5 min dhe me pas u shoqerua me tinguj dhe gjemime si te shtena nga nje arme gjigande qe i beri dritaret te dridhen. Keto goditje vazhduan cdo 2 minuta dhe mbas tyre u degjua nje zhurme e thate si ajo e fishekut te nje pushke. Keto tinguj te fundit zgjaten per 2 minuta. Cdo gje ndodhi ne mes te dites me diell._

Ne ate kohe T. Naumenko ishte duke veshtruar fluturimin e sferes nga fshati Kezhma i cili gjendet ne Lumin Angara. Ai pohon se sfera ishte me e madhe se Hena dhe kaloi perpara Diellit qe ne ate kohe ndodhej ne lartesine 27 º mbi horizont. Ne te njejtin moment meteori i Tunguskas fluturoi mbi fshatin Mironovo (58 º 14’ Veri, 109 º 29’ Lindje). 
Te paret qe pane fluturimin e njerit prej ‘terminatoreve’ qe ishte i mbushur me nje ngarkese te fuqishme elektromagentike ishin banoret e fshatit Alexandrovka (territori jugor Altai) qe ndodhet pothuajse 1500 km nga vendi i shperthimit. Dokumentimi i lene nga Ivan Nikanorovich Kudriavtsev i cili ka qene deshmitar i fluturimit te sferes se zjarrte, permban detaje te cilat theksojne natyren elektromagnetike te ‘terminatorit’:

_...30 Qershor 1908 ishte nje dite e kthjellet... Isha ulur ne krahun e kundert te dritares duke pare drejt VeriPerendimit. Fshati yne, Alexandrovka, shtrihej si nje bllok i gjate... Pertej fshatit ne kreshtat e Semit lartohej Maja e Malit Gliaden. Ne oren 7 te mengjesit Dielli tashme kishte lindur por nuk ishte shfaqur ende nga pas Gliaden. Dhe krejt papritur nje sfere  shfaq ne qiell; me shpejtesi zmadhoi masen dhe ndricimin e saj. Sfera fluturonte drejt VeriPerendimit. Sfera fluturuese kishte madhesine e Henes vetem se me shndritshme; por jo ndricim verbues: mund te shikoje fluturimin e saj pa shmangur shikimin e drejt perdrejte. Fluturonte shume shpejt. Sfera gjate kursit te fluturimit linte mbrapa nje vazhde tymi te bardhe me te gjere se vete sfera. Sapo u shfaq kjo sfere, i gjithe lokaliteti u ndricua nga nje drite artificiale dhe kjo drite nuk u forcua vete here pas here kishte luhatje ne forme valezimi. Nuk kishte asnje zhurme, asnje gumezhime qe te shoqeronte fluturimin e sferes por luhatja e drites artificiale shkaktonte nje lloj frike, ankthi..._

Ye. Sarychev, i pyetur nga D. F. Landsberg ne Kansk ne 11 Tetor 1921, tha:

_Me fillimin e zhurmes u shfaq dhe nje lloj vezullimi ne ajer, ne forme rrethore pothuajse sa gjysma e madhesise se Henes, me nje ngjyrim blu duke fluturuar me shpejtesi nga Filimonovo drejt Irkutks. Vezullimi linte nga pas nje vrage ne formen e nje shiriti blu te zbehte qe zgjatohej pothuajse sa gjithe madhesia e kursit te tij dhe me pas humbiste nga fundi. Vezullimi u fsheh nga mbrapa malit pa u prishur. Nuk isha ne gjendje te vija re kohezgjatjen e fenomenit por di qe ishte shume i shkurter. Koha ishte absolutisht e kthjellet dhe e qendrueshme._

Ne te njejten kohe, fluturimi i trupit qiellor u vu re dhe ne jug te territorit Krasnoyarsk, 60 km ne veri te Minusinks, 930 km larg nga vendi i shperthimit por qe levizte me nje trajektore ndryshe. Pothuajse ne te njejten kohe nje tjeter objekt u vu re ne rrajonin e vendbanimit Nizhneye-Iiimskoye, 418 km nga vendi i shperthimit. Dhe me pas, sic eshte llogaritur me besueshmeri, nje trup qiellor fluturoi mbi fshatin Preobrazhenka i cili eshte ne Nizhniyan e Poshteme, Lumi Tunguska. Dhe te gjithe keto objekte fluturonin ne te njejtin drejtim drejt destinacioni: zonat e shperthimit ne Shishkov dhe Kulik dhe ne kraterin Voronov! 

Pamja qe formohet nga deshmite e deshmitareve okulare tregon me qartesi se objektet e verejtura nga pjese te ndryshme te tajges nuk mund te kene qene meteore. Kishte shume te tille dhe qe ndiqnin trajektore te ndryshme por drejt te njejtes pike te vetme. Cuditerisht shkenctaret dhe studiuesit te cilet moren ne pyetje me kaq kujdes deshmitaret e shumte, nuk qene ne gjendje qe te vinin ne pah ne shenimet e tyre ndonje ndryshim mids levizjes se meteoreve dhe ate te ‘sferave terminator’ te cilat ishin ne nje numer te madh dhe nga zona te ndryshme dhe u bashkuan ne nje pike te vemte per te shkaterruar objektin. Eshte nje fakt i njohur me se miri qe fluturimi i nje meteori ne atmosfere eshte shume i shkurter (ceshtje sekondash) dhe shume i shpejte (nga 6 deri ne 22 km/s) me nje kend te tille ne siperfaqen e Tokes pergjate nje trajektoreje te drejte _duke lene nga mbrapa nje gjurme zjarri dhe tymi qe zgjatohet mbi 200-300 km dhe qe i duhet rreth 10 minuta qe te shperbehet._


*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Raportet e studiuesve dhe shpjegimet e shkenctareve flasin per nje objekt te vetem te Tunguskas. Por te dhenat nga deshmitaret okulare te vete ngjarjes dhe evidencat e mbledhura nga studiuesit tregojne me kokefortesi qe _kane qene disa objekte ne qiell qe ndiqnin trajektore te ndryshme_ dhe nga drejtime te ndryshme, dhe me e rendesishmja qe leviznin paralel me siperfaqen e Tokes ndonjehere duke ndaluar, ndryshuar drejtim dhe shpejtesi – me pak fjale duke manovruar gje qe e perjashton plotesisht sugjerimin qe objektet e para ishin kometa apo meteore. Kometat dhe meteoret nuk fluturojne ne kete menyre!

Me mijera vezhgues nuk mund te ngaterronin ate qe kishin pare pasi qielli ate mengjes ishte pa re. Njerez qe jetonin ne nje rreze prej 800 km nga vendi ku ra trupi qiellor, pane fluturimin e pazakonte te trupave gjigande te cilet leshonin flakerim dhe linin nga mbrapa gjurme te ylberta. Gjeja me e rendesishme eshte qe ata nuk pane 1 por disa sfera terminatorete cilat varionin ne pamje dhe ne veprim. Mbasi terminatoret ishin krijuar dhe flakur nga akset e Instalimit, ato filluan te leviznin drejt nje pike kontrolli – vendi i fundit i takimit te tyre perpara shkaterrimit te meteorit. Ne nje moment te  caktuar gjate fluturimit te tyre, sferat ndaluan per te rregulluar pozicionin e tyre ne raport me meteorin qe po binte dhe me pas menjehere u shkeputen me shpejtesi te madh dhe nje uturime te frikshme drejt meteorit.

Me poshte eshte nje pjese e shkeputur nga rrefimi i nje deshmitari i cili jetonte ne fshatin Moga ne Nizhniaya Tunguska, 300 km ne lindje nga vendi i shperthimit. Kjo deshmi eshte cituar ne librin Echo te Yury Sbitnev dhe flet qarte

...Me kujtohet shume ajo kohe – kam qene 11 vjec. U ngrita heret ne mengjes... Ishte nje qiell i paster dhe pa re... Shtepia jone ishte ketu ku ndodhet edhe tani, mbi nje koder.  Po rregulloja kosen me cekic. Ndersa godisja kosen degjoja tingullin por qe vinte nga diku tjeter. Per nje moment ngriva dhe mreha veshet dhe ne ate moment degjova qe filloi nje zhurme shurdhuese.  Qielli ishte me i paster sa sbehej, pa asnje re. Nuk kishte aeroplane apo helikoptere ne ato kohera. Vetem me mbrapa u njoha me pranine e tyre. Por ja qe ishte nje zhurme shurdhuese. Jo si ajo e nje shtrengate. Krejt papritur nje diell i dyte u shfaq ne qiell. Dielli jon, le te quajme keshtu, e kisha nga mbrapa dhe rrezet e tij me ngrohnin koken ndersa ky tjetri ishte perpara syve te mij. Nuk munda te shihja me, per nje moment u verbova. U turra per ne shtepi dhe dielli i ri rrezelleu me force nepermjet kesaj dritare ketu dhe levizi pertej sobes ne kete menyre...


_Shtepia, si shumica e shtepive ruse ne lumenjte veriore ishte ndertuar me dritaret e saj qe shikonin ne lindje dhe ne jug. Nje dritare e vogel shikonte nga veriperendimi dhe ky ‘diell’ shkelqente permes saj duke ngjyrosur pjesen anesore te sobes se madhe Ruse. Ky ndricim levizi nga e djathta ne te majte drejt lindjes. Dhe me pas u shfaq ndricimi i zakonshem i diellit nga dritaret e tjera dhe ne faqet e tjera te sobes. Pashe rrezatimin e fuqishe te ‘diellit’ mbi sobe dhe goja me mbeti e hapur nga habia. Skisha pare ndonjehere gje te tille dhe zhurma sa vinte e rritej. Gjyshi im u ul prane sobes dhe filloi te kendonte nje lutje me ze te larte. Ndersa kendonte mu drejtua mua, “Stiopa, le te falemi! Te gjithe le te lutemi! Po ndodh... Po vjen...” [Shamanet i kishin paralajmeruar njerezit per fundin e botes]. 

Po cfare te lutesha? Doja te largohesha me vrap dhe nuk kisha ku te shkoja. Zhurma ishte gjithandej. Ndersa lemshi i zjarrte po vinte drejt nesh. Vazhdonte te ndriconte mbi sobe... Dhe me pas ndaloi... Sfera e zjarrte qe u shfaq ne qiellin e paster pa re ju afrua tokes me nje zhurme gjithmone ne rritje. Sa me shume afrohej aq me shume zmadhohej dhe u shnderrua ne nje lemsh te zjarrte kaq te fuqishem sa ishte e pamundur te shikoje drejt saj. Ne nje moment te caktuar zhurma shurdhuese u shnderrua ne nje gjemim papushim dhe ndaloi se levizuri duke pluskuar mbi toke sic qendron Dielli mbi horizont fare pak para perendimit. Eshte e veshtire qe te percaktoj kohen qe qendroi pa levizur pasi menyra si vepronte me kishte hutuar aq sa nuk arrija te mblidhja dot mendjen. 

Kisha frike te shikoja jashte dritares por nga reflektimi qe leshonte mbi sobe e pashe qe kishte ndaluar. Me pas, krejt papritur u leshua perpara me nje shpejtesi te papare dhe reflektimi i saj humbi nga siperfaqa e sobes. Zhurma si e shtrengates ishte dritheruese. E gjitha toka u drodh. U perplasa ne dysheme ndersa xhamat nga dritarja e vogel u copetuan sikur ti kishte goditur njeri... Nuk ndejta shume kohe i shtrire. U ngrita ne kembe duke menduar, “Ku eshte Gjyshi? Mos me thuaj qe ka humbur ndjenjat?” Ai gjendjen i shtrire mbi bark, ne cep te sobes dhe spushonte se me pyeturi, “Stiopa, ca eshte kjo? Stiopa ca eshte kjo?” Ai ishte lagur dhe zbardhur komplet ne fytyre, komplet i zbardhur...Toka vazhdonte te dridhej ndersa dyshemeja dukej sikur rreshkiste poshte kembeve te mija. Ishte e frikshme!
Askush nuk mund ta thote se ku shkoi ai ‘diell’. Vetem nje moment me pare shkelqente furishem. Dhe kaq forte sa cdo hije u zhduk menjehere. Me pas cdo gje u normalizua dhe mund te shikoja barin, drute e kedrit por qe krejt papritur dukeshin ndryshme nga c’ishim mesuar qe ti shikonim. Ngjyrat u zhduken po ashtu dhe pjesa e zakonshme tre dimensionale e bodel, ngrohtesia dhe butesia e saj. Bota jone kishte marre fund..._





Harta e zones qe tregon rrugen e ndjekur gjate fluturimit nga objekte te ndryshme.



*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Duke gjykuar nga detajet e ketij materiali, deshmitari del se ka qene shume afer vendit ku eshte gjeneruar nje sfere terminatore; me fjale te tjera ne afersi te njeres prej kollonave te energjise (fushes se vorbulles) nga ku u leshua terminatori ne siperfaqe. Deshmia e rregjistruar nga Sbytnev perfshin kete element te rendesishem:

Dikush pa nje shtylle te zjarrte qe po ashti shkonte poshte nga topi i zjarrte dhe per nje moment u shfaq nje si lloj peme gjigande nga ky pjesa e siperme eshte si kurore. Dikush vuri re se kjo mori drite u be e dukshme dhe u drejta nga Toka. Ndersa te tjere ngulnin kembe qe nuk kishin pare nje top te dyte  por gjurmen e zjarrte te tij. Pra shume veta e pane dhe shume e pershkruan ne versione te ndryshme. Por te gjithe binin dakort qe levizja e lemsheve te zjarrte misterioze ndaloi dhe qendroi pezull pa leviz mbi toke per nje periudhe kohe. Dhe me pas erdhi uturima... Mbas saj u degjua dicka e ngjashme me nje shperthim – toka  drodh dhe u shkaktua nje spostim i shpejte i dickaje ndersa vete uturima u zbeh duke u zhdukur pak nga pak deri sa nuk dukej dhe degjohej me. Ne fund ajo qe mbeti ishte hapesira pa fund e qiellit te paster. Stuhia pushoi sebashku me zhdukjen e lemshave... Per nje moment ishte aty dhe me pas... cdo gje heshti.



*EPIKA OLONKHO*



_Duke shperndare nje furtune guresh
Duke shkaktuar rrufe verbuese
Duke shkaktuar stuhi te frikshme
Mbas tij,
Niurgun Bootu fluturoi i patundshem...
_

Nje studim i kujdesshem i Olonkhos te nxjerr ne nje konkluzion te rendesishe. Disa elementa te eposit pershkruajne nje zinxhir ngjarjesh qe reflektojne me saktesi fazat nepermjet te cilave jane zhvilluar ngjarjet ne menyre periodike mbi tundren Siberiane. U be e qarte pse teksti i Olonkho permban je eko kaq fantastike te rrefimeve te deshmitareve.  Ja dhe disa vargje te tjera nga Olonkho:

_Nga nje distance tre dite udhetim larg
Mund te shikoje tymin si ngrihej
Duke u shperndare siper si nje kerpudhe
Ndersa toka perreth mbulohej
Me pluhur dhe hi
Tymi u perdrodh
I trashe dhe i zi
U ngrit drejt qiellit si nje re e zeze
Duke erresuar driten e diellit.
_

Here te tjera ky skenar eshte pare nga mijera njerez. Midis deshmive me interesante te ketij grupi eshte raporti i ambasadorit Hollandez, Baroni de Bij te cilin V. Bogatyrev e gjeti ne Arkivin e Marines Shteterore te BRSS:

_Ne 2 (13) Prill 1716, ne diten e dyte mbas festivalit te Pashkeve, rreth ores 9 te mbremjes ne qiellin e paster pa re u shfaq meteori me i shndritshem qe kam pare ndonjehere dhe qe po e pershkruaj si me posht.
Ne pjesen verilindore te qiellit u ngrit fillimisht nga horizonti nje re shume e dendur me maje siper dhe e gjere ne fud. U ngrit kaq shpejte sa brenda 3 minutash arriti gysmen e lartesise ne zenith. 
Ne ate moment kur u shfaq reja e zeze, ne veriperendim u duk nje komete gjigande e shndritshme e cila u ngri 12º mbi horizont dhe po ashtu nga veriu nje tjeter re e zeze u ngrit e pasuar nga nje tjeter ne perendim duke u ngjitur me shpejtesi drejt rese. Midis dy reve ne verilindje u formua nje drite e forte ne formen e nje kollonte e cila per disa minuta nuk ndryshoi pozicion ndersa reja qe u shfaq nga perendimi levizi per tu bashkuar me te me nje shpejtesi te mahnitshme dhe u perplas me rene tjeter me kaq force sa shkatoi nje flake e pasuar nga tymi. Vezullimi u shpernda nga verilindja ne perendim. Tymi i vertete zbriti ne 20º mbi horizont ndersa rrezet e zjarrta e pershkuan ate panderprerje ne te gjitha drejtimet sikur po ndodhte nje beteje mids shume anijesh e shume ushtrish. 
Kjo mrekulli zgjati per 15 minuta te plota dhe me pas pak nga pak filloi te zbehej dhe perfundoi me shfaqjen e nje bartesi shigjetash te shndritshme te cilat arriten 80º mbi horizont. Reja qe u shfaq ne lindje tashme ishte zhdukur. Mbas saj edhe te tjerat u zhduken teresisht dhe ne oren 10 te mbremjes qielli u be perseri i qarte dhe i mbushur nga ndricimi i yjeve. 
Mund te imagjinohet se sa i frikshem ishte fenomeni ne momentin kur dy rete u perplase dhe u drodhen si te ishin trupa solide dhe me pas u shoqeruan me nje shpejtesi te pabesueshme nga nje sere esh te vogla te drejtuara per nga perendimi. Flaka e dale prej tyre dukej si shkrepetimat gjate stuhise vetem se me e shndritshme dhe zhurmuese. 
_



*INSTALIMI VEPER E NJE TEKNOLOGJIE TE LARTE GJENIALE*



Duke analizuar pasojat e shperthimeve qe kane ndodhur mbi tajgen Siberiane ne 100 vitet e fundit, kujtdo i krijohet ndjesia e embel e nje mirenjohje dhe admirimi ndaj fuqise intelektuale te atyre te cilet mijera vjet me pare ndertuan nje kompleks per te mbrojtur planetin tone te bukur blu dhe gjithe banoret e tij. Edhe shperthimi i pare ndodh kur nje meteori ndodhet shume kilometra mbi Toke duke shkaktuar ndryshim te kursit te tij dhe te gjitha pasojat e shperthimit i cili shkaterron meteorin ndikojne vetem ne zona larg atyre te banuara ose ne zona shume pak te rrezikshme per popullaten!




*vazhdon...*

----------


## Darius

Le ti rikthehemi 30 Qershorit te vitit 1908 dhe te shikojme ate qe ndodhi sipas syve te deshmitareve okulare. E gjitha ngjarja e verejtur ka ndodhur sipas kesaj kronologjie. Rreth ores 7.15 te mengjesit meteori po levizte me nje trajektore nga juglindja per ne veriperendim. Ne Preobrazhenka, I.M. Volozhin pa te levizte permes qiellit ‘nje brez tymi me flake qe dilte prej tij’. Ai ishte meteori qe po turrej drejt Tokes. 

*1.	Gjeneratori dhe Leshimi i ‘Sferave Terminator’*

Banoret e zones se Kirenks raportuan:

_...nje kollone e zjarrte u shfaq ne veriperendim me nje diameter prej kater sagens (6 milje) dhe ne formen e nje shtize. Kur kollona u zhduk u degjua pese gjemime te fuqishme te cilat ngjanin me te shtena topi dhe qe pasuan njera tjetren..._

Nga nje tjeter pike, ne Teteria u pane ‘kollona te zjarrta’ ne veri. ‘Kollona te Zjarrta’ u pane poo ashtu dhe ne vende te tjera (Kezhma, Nizhne-Ilimsk, Vitim) te cilat nuk ndodhen ne vije te drejte.


*2.	Nje Vezullim i Kuq gjate Gjenerimit te Sferave perpera Shperthimit*


Dalja e terminatoreve ne siperfaqe eshte faza me energjine me intensive dhe qe shkakton ‘kollonat e energjise’ dhe ‘terminatoret’ qe te leshojne nje drite te bardhe te shndritshme, si ajo qe prodhohet gjate saldimit. Intensiteti i drites ishte kaq i madh sa vezhguesit krijuan pershtypjen se cdo gje u zbeh ose u mbulua nga erresira. Me pas, mbas daljes se ‘terminatorit’ u shnderrua ne ngjyre te kuqe duke ndricuar gjithe zonen e shperthimit te ardhshem. Maxim Kainachenok, nje Evenk 50–vjecar i pyetur ne Vanavara thote:

_...Prinderit e mi kishin ndaluar ne Segochamba. Aty toka  drodh dhe u degjuan bubellima. Fillimisht u shfaq ngjyra e kuqe e me pas gjemimi. E kuqja ishte larg nga Vanavara. Ne momentin qe ra meteori, Xha Axenov doli jashte per te kontrolluar renen (drerin verior) dhe tha se fillimisht cdo mbi zonen e shperthimit u be e zeze, me pas e kuqe dhe me pas ata degjuan gjemim..._

Anna Yelkina, nje grua Evenek, 75-vjecare qe jeton ne Vanavara konfirmon kete:

_Heret, heret ne mengjes... pak me lart se dielli, ndodhi nje shperthim si gjemim. Lart, shume lart siper. I gjithe qielli ishte i kuq dhe jo vetem qielli: cdo gje perreth ishte e kuqe – toka dhe qielli. Me pas u degjua gjemimi madheshtor. Nje tingull si ai i nje kembane, sikur nje grup njerezish po godisnin nje cope hekur. Gjemimi u degjua pas rreth gjysem ore..._


*3.	Fluturimi i  ‘Terminatoreve’* 


Menjehere mbas shfaqjes se kollonave te drites (energjise), ne qiell u shfaqen ‘sferat terminatore’ te cilat filluan te fluturonin drejt zones se shperthimit. Ashtu si mijera te tjere te cilet u moren ne pyetje, N. Ponomarev nga fshati Nizhne-Ilimsk raportoi:

_Ne oren 7.20 te mengjesit u degjua nje zhurme e madhe afer Nizhne-Ilimsk e cila u shnderrua ne nje sere gjemimesh... Disa nga shtepite u drodhen nga zhurma. Shume prej banoreve pane se perpara se te degjohej gjemimi ‘disa trupa te zjarte qe dukeshin si kercunj’ kaluan vetetimthi nga jugu per ne verilindje  me zhurme mbi siperfaqen e tokes. Menjehere mbas kessaj ndodhi perplasja; dhe ne vendin ku u zhduk trupi i zjarrte u shfaq ‘zjarr’ e mepas ‘tym’..._

K. A. Kokorin, nje banor i fshatit Kezhma i cili u yet nga Ye. L. Krinov ne vitin 1930, tha:

_Tre ose kater dite perpara dites se Shen Pjetrit, rreth ores 8 te mengjesit degjova nje tingull si ai i te shtenes se nje topi. Menjehere dola jashte ne oborr pasi ka shikim te mire nga jugperendimi dhe perendimi. Ne ate moment tingujt vazhdonin dhe pashe ne drejtim te jugperendimit, pothuajse gjysma e lartesise midis zenitit dhe horizontit, ku u shfaq duke fluturuar nje sfere e kuqe; nga anash dhe mbrapa saj dalloheshiin qarte vijat e ylberit._ 

Ne te njejtin moment ne Kirensk njerezt po shikonin nje top te kuqerremte dhe te zjarrte i gjendur ne veriperendim dhe qe levizte horizontalisht sipas tregimeve te disave dhe duke rene gradualisht sipas tregimeve te disa te tjereve. Ne Mursky Rapids (afer fshatit Boguchany) u dallua nje drite e kaltert dhe nje trup i zjarrte, ne menyre te konsiderueshme me i madh se dielli, u versul nga jugu duke lene nga mbrapa nje shenje te gjate te shndritshme...



*4.	Interceptimi i Meteorit* 



Interceptimi i meteorit u krye nga nje ‘terminator’ i cili e goditi nga siper per te reduktuar shpejtesine e tij fillestare. Kjo beri qe te leshohej nje energji kolosale e cila e kombinuar me energjine e ‘terminatorit’ shkriu substancen e meteorit. Ne raportin e korrespondentit S. Kulesh te publikuar ne gazeten e Irkutsk Sibir ne 2 Korrik (stili i vjeter) 1908 lexojme:

_Ne mengjesin e 17 (30) Qershorit ne fshatin e Nizhne-Kerelisnkoye (rreth 200 versts [215 km] ne veri te Kirensk) fshataret pane ne drejtim te veriperendimit, shume lart mbi horizont disa trupa qe vezullonin me nje drite te kalterreme dhe te bardhe shume te forte (nuk mund ti mbaje syte e drejtuara aty per shume kohe) qe leviznin perpara per rreth 10 minuta... Mbasi i ishte afruar terrenit (pyllit) trupi vezullues u duk sikur u shkri. Ne re gjigande tymi te zi u krijua ne ate vend dhe nje zhurme e paimagjinueshme (jo bubullime) u degjua, sikur te ishin gure te medhenj qe binin ose te shtena topi. Te gjitha ndertesat u drodhen. Ne te njejten kohe flake me nje forme te papercaktueshme filluan te dilnin nga reja...
_

Ketu kemi tregimin e S. B. Semionov i cili ndodhej ne fshatin Vanavara, 100 kilometra nga vendi i ngjarjes:

_...Papritur, nga veriu qielli u nda ne dy pjese dhe ne te u shfaq zjarr, i madh dhe shume mbi majat e pemeve duke mbuluar gjithe pjesen veriore te qiellit. Ne ate moment ndjeva nje nxehtesi aq te madhe sikur bluza qe mbaja te kishte marre flake. Doja te bertisja me te madhe dhe te hiqja bluzen nga trupi por ne ate moment [qielli] kerciti dhe u degjua nje zhurme e madhe. U flaka pertej ne bar per me shume se tre metra. Ne ate moment qielli u hap dhe nepermes shtepive fruy nje ere e nxehte si ajri qe del nga nje top duke lene gjurme ne toke dhe duke formuar brazda dhe demtuar te mbjellat. Me pas vura re se shume ene dhe doreza metalike e deres ishin prishur..._

P. P. Kosolapov i cili ndodhej pikerisht ne Semionov ne ate kohe, ndjeu veshet qe ti digjnin ndonese nuk vuri re asnje fenomen vetetime. Pesedhjete kilometra larg nga vendi i shperthimit rrobat e njerezve u perzhiten nga nxehtesia e madhe e cila u versul krejt papritur ne tajgen e ftohte. Gjashtedhjete kilometra larg askush nuk mund te rrinte ne kembe. Ndersa gjashteqind kilometra larg drita verbuese sundoi ate te diellit. 


*Forcat Shperthyese Kompesuese*


Banoret vendas te pyetur nga shkenctaret qe hetuan shperthimin e Tunguskas u shprehen se nje moment perpara flakerimes se temerrshme pemet, yurtet (banoret nomade) dhe pjese te tokes nga kodrat perreth u flaken ne ajer ndersa neper lumenj u ngriten vale ne drejtim te kundert me rrjedhen e tyre. Keto vezhgime jane nje tregues direkt i asaj qe ndodhi, pra nje shtjelle vakumi qe thithi cdo drejt qendres se saj ndersa ne te njejten kohe kishte nje perberes tjeter qe vepronte ne drejtim te kundert pasi pemet dhe epiqendra e shperthimit u spostua nga qendra. Keto ndryshime ne drejtim tregojne per perdorimin e nje teknolgjie te forcave shperthyese kompesuese! Deshmia e nje numri te madh deshmitaresh na jep pamjen e plote te nje shperndarje te organizuar mese miri te vales shperthyese. 

Materialet studimore dhe interevistat permbajne nje numer te konsiderueshem faktesh te cilat specialistet nuk i kane vene – tregues si psh, goditja, zhurma dhe flakerima qe shoqeruan shperthimin jane pershkruar nga deshmitaret si ose te temerrshme ose si te parendesishme (pothuajse e dallueshme), ndonese banoret dhe njerezit nga te cilet ne kemi marre keto deshmi ishin vetem nje distance fare te vogel nga njeri tjetri.  
Ka disa rrefime nga deshmitare te cilet ishin relativisht afer vendit te shperthimit te cilat thone se ata nuk e vune re fare shperthimin e fuqishem dhe nuk ndjene aspak dridhjen ndersa ne venbanime 600 kilometra larg nga epiqendra, shtepite u drodhen, xhamat e dritareve u thyen dhe muret e sobave u krisen!
Me fjale te tjera vala kryesore e shperthimit ne nje fare menyre u kompensua aq sa vetem pak njerez vuajten pasojat e saj dhe ishte e pamundur qe te shmangeshin viktimat ne rradhet e kafsheve (me mijera drere polare u zhduken) dhe ne njerez. Jo te gjithe kishin degjuar paralajmerimet e shamaneve dhe nuk ishin larguar nga zona e rrezikut. 
Kjo nuk eshte hera e pare qe studiuesit hasin perdorimin e nje teknologjie per kompesimin e forcave shperthyese. Procesi dhe pasojat e shperthimit te Tunguskes kane ngjashmeri me shperthimin qe ndodhi ne 12 prill 1991 ne Sasovo, rreth 500 kilometra ne jug te Moskes. Studimet e hollesishme trguan se ne te dyja rastet forca kryesore e vales shperthyese dhe pasojat e shperthmit te nje shkalle te frikshme si dhe vete fuqia ndryshuan ne drejtime te kunderta (dimensione)!
Nje tregues i vecante i perdorimit te teknologjise per te kompesuar forcat shperthyese eshte nje tingull karakteristik i cili i paraprin dhe mbyll shperthimin. Ne te dyja rastet, ne Tunguska dhe Sasovo (ky i fundit krijoi nje krater 28 x 3.5 metra pikerisht ne mes te qytetit), zhurma e shperthimit u parapri dhe me pas u kthye ne nje tingull qe sipas pershkrimit te nje deshmitari te shperthimit te Tunguskes ishte ‘nje tingull i ngjashem me ate te eres qe kaloi nga veriu ne jug’. Te tjere treguan per te duke e pershkruar si zhurmen e nje gezhoje topi kur flaket mbas te shtenes. Mos  harroni se ky tingull i parapriu shperthimit dhe me pas u shfaq mbas tij – nje tingull qe ngjante me dicka qe perpiqej te largohej nga zona e shkaterruar. Ne incidentin e Sasovos deshmitaret pershkruan efektin si tingullin e nje avioni reaktiv qe largohej tutje!

Ketu kemi tregimin e nje gruaje te quajtur Nikitina e cila punonte ne stacionin  e trenit te Sasovos:

_Papritur u degjua nje gjemim gjithnje ne rritje; muret e kulles vrojtuese ku ndodhesha ne ate moment, u drodhen. Me pas ndodhi shperthimi me nje force te frikshme. Xhamat e dritareve rane te therrmuara ne dysheme..._

Deshmitaret pershkruajne nje zhurme e cila me pas largohej prej tyre. Pra ne teresi kemi kete sekuence te ngjarjeve:

1.	Nje gjemim zhurmues ne rritje (zhurme);
2.	Nje shperthim te fuqishem;
3.	Nje bum si ai i nje avioni kur kalon shpejtesine e zerit dhe nje gjemim gjithmone ne dobesim (zhurme si ajo e nje reaktivi qe largohet nga vezhguesi).

Perdorimi i teknologjise kompesuese ne menyre te pagabueshme sugjeron perfshirjen e forcave inteligjente ne drejtimin e asaj qe ndodhi. Nese nuk do ishte keshtu atehere pasojat e shperthimit do kishin qene shume here me te temerrshme dhe shkaterruese, mbase duke shkaktuar vdekjen e mijera e mijera njerezve!
Goditja e pare u shkaktua nga poshte ne meteorin e Tunguskes prej njerit nga terminatoret i cili e priste i gatshem dhe e kapi ate ne nje lartesi prej 10.000 metrash. Shperthimi u shoqerua nga nje ndricim verbues i cili shkaktoi leshimin e nje radioaktiviteti dhe zjarri ne nje zone me nje rreze prej 25 kilometrash. 



*vazhdon...*

----------


## moz

Kjo duhet te jete teoria me "ekzotike" qe kam degjuar rreth ketij fenomeni! Dhe ka goxha te tilla verdalle. Ekziton nje teorie qe lidh fenomenin Tunguska me ngrohjen globale, teori kjo e ngritur nga nje shkencetar rus dhe qe po fiton mjaft besueshmeri kohet e fundit, qe pretendon se ngrohja globale nuk eshte shkaktuar nga dora e njeriut por nga ndryshimet e niveleve te ujit ne shtresat e larta atmosferike te shkaktuara nga shperthimi ne Tunguska. Dhe shkencetari ne fjale argumenton se ne vitet pre 1908 temperatura globale ka qene ne renie te lehte deri ne 1908 kur ka pesuar rritje te konsiderueshme dhe te papritur. Me pare kjo rritje i pat qene ngarkuar revolucionit industrial qe u zhvillua rreth atyre viteve. Keshtu isha kurioz nese ekziston ndonje lidhje midis teorise ne fjale dhe skenarit te mesiperm ose cfaredo lloj gjeje qe mund te kesh degjuar rreth kesaj, Darius.

p.s me fal nese kam dale nga tema.

-Moz

----------

